# Largest Tanker in the world



## dicamus

Hi, 

I'm sitting at home with my son who says he saw on tv the largest tanker in the world. A beer is on this so you lot out there are hopefully going to prove me right.

I don't know which is the current largest vessel (I'd love to know) but I believe whatever it is it does not beat in weight the 60's/ 70's build vessels that were all the rage in those days. (I.E. The Niarchos/Onassis/Berge consortiums that raced to launch the largest tanker over 500.000 tons.)

Ok over to you my friends. Shoot me down in flames if you must, it will cost me dear if you do.

Dick


----------



## janbonde

*ulcc*

In 1979 a tanker which had been completed and immediately laid-up without sea service, was dragged out of mothball state and sent to foreign places to be extended [stretched]. It was already a massive ship at 1237 foot long and well over 400,000 dwt, but the new owner wanted the ship cut in half to add in a new section which was 265.5 feet long, thus, on completion, making the ship 1504 feet long. On purchase the unwanted ship was called OPPAMA, and the new owner renamed it the SEAWISE GIANT. When rebuilt she had a dwt of 647,955 tonnes and a ballast light weight of 83,192 tonnes, the largest ship ever built, and she started her life proper in 1980.
1990 the burnt out wreck was bought and sent to Singapore to be re-built. She was renamed the HAPPY GIANT, but before she was delivered to her saviour, she was re-sold and again renamed, this time to JAHRE VIKING.

For the next decade, the JAHRE VIKING was a happy little{!} ship delivering oil all over the world but mainly to Europe and the USA. Her cargo of over 4 million barrel of crude oil, each at $50.00 could be valued at 210 million dollars, but once again, her running costs held down the profit to approximately $34,500 per day – not a good return for such a cargo. By 2002 it was considerably lower.


----------



## dicamus

Many thanks. It all comes flooding back. Yes the Seawise Giant & Jahre Viking how could I have forgotten those names. The beer is still not coming my way though at the moment. My son cannot believe we had bigger ships in those days. 
So which is the current vessel that is classed as the largest tanker in the world today. Answers on a postcard please to .............! Heh Heh


----------



## Steve Gray

*Big Big Ships*

The TI Africa, ex Hellespont Metropolis (built 2004), is quite big, one of four built 2001-2004, 442.470 DWT,
its sistership the Hellespont Fairfax was featured in a TV do***entary not long ago.

Steve.


----------



## janbonde

French Shell had two Battillus and Bellamya,then there was the Globtik boats


----------



## Bruce Carson

I took a quick look online with Google and, according to Wikipedia, janbonde hit the nail on the head.
Dick, I think you're owed a Newcastle Brown.

http://tinyurl.com/cmx3t

Bruce C.


----------



## graham

go to auke vissers international super tankers jahre viking is on there with a lot more super tankers
graham


----------



## dicamus

Newkie Brown on the table. But it won't be there long. Heh Heh
Thanks to everyone. Cheeeers Hic.


----------



## dicamus

graham said:


> go to auke vissers international super tankers jahre viking is on there with a lot more super tankers
> graham


Graham have you got the url. I keep hitting a wall putting in 'auke vissers'.

Dick


----------



## moaf

http://supertankers.topcities.com/

dicamus, here is the website you requested. For information, the Pierre Guillaumat was the largest vessel ever constructed at 555,051dwt. The Jahre Viking was 'jumboized' so didn't count!!


----------



## janbonde

The Pierre G she was under the French flag as well is that right, and one of Shells fleet


----------



## fred henderson

The ULCCs came into service just as the demand for sea transportation of oil collapsed. OPEC price rises reduced consumption and made it possible to use high cost oil fields that did not need long ocean delivery hauls. The North Sea for example.

Long haul is back today, largely because of Chinese oil requirements, but the ULCCs were single hull tankers, which are now generally banned. I believe that the newly built ships are smaller because of the need to access a wider range of delivery ports.

Fred


----------



## graham

try AUKE VISSERS ESSO TANKVAART MIJ .SITE 

GRAHAM


----------



## moaf

One of the reasons for the demise of ULCC's was the fact that, if one were to ground, it would make a hell of a mess. They generally paid for themselves in a couple of round trips to the Gulf. It is much easier and safer to move oil around in 'shuttle' tankers


----------



## janbonde

What like the Prestige or Braer


----------



## backsplice

During my tanker time the largest afloat was the "universe appollo ".........I saw her up the gulf several times but can,t remember her details ......(not a beer winner ???)...backsplice


----------



## Mac

"Universe Appolo" 114,300 deadweight tons, built 1959 in Kure for Ludwig"s Universe Tankships, 2 steam turbines 25,000 hp at 100 rpm.LOA 949' 9", draft 48' 3".


----------



## moaf

Although the Prestige and Braer made a mess, it was nothing compared to a ULCC sinking. I was on the Chevron South America, 464000 dwt. If she were to sink, can you imagine the slick? It would cover and entire side of the USA easily. The sinking of the Prestige should never had happened, the authorities have only themselves to blame for her foundering.


----------



## backsplice

"Universe Apollo " ..........small fry !!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry lads it was big at the time ...backsplice


----------



## calvin

hi i can rember there was the globtik tokyo seawise giant the two french shell tankers bellamya and batillius also the pieruie guillimout but think the jahre viking was the largest one to stay in service and used a couple of different names


----------



## Thamesphil

The Jahre Viking is now named Knock Nevis and no longer serves as a tanker. She operates as an FSO at the Al Shaheen oilfield in the waters of Qatar. The largest tanker properly in service is the TI Europe, 441,893 dwt. She's one of four sisters built 2002/2003 at DSME. None of the earlier generation of ULCCs are now in service.

Phil


----------



## moaf

The name Seawise Giant was a play on the owners name, C Y Tung.


----------



## non descript

Dicamus

You will find a _Jahre Viking _ photo in the gallery and a link to some rather sad photo's of the aftermath of the attack and her reconstruction at Singapore can be found here:


http://supertankers.topcities.com/id112.htm 

and this site gives the update:


http://supertankers.topcities.com/id132.htm 

Tonga


----------



## dnobmal

visiting Auke Vissers site I did not realize that when I was on the Esso Scotia in 69 she was the largest in the world, the person in his Esso Uk people section Ian David Smith was the master at the time


----------



## Ships Agent

janbonde said:


> In 1979 a tanker which had been completed and immediately laid-up without sea service, was dragged out of mothball state and sent to foreign places to be extended [stretched]. It was already a massive ship at 1237 foot long and well over 400,000 dwt, but the new owner wanted the ship cut in half to add in a new section which was 265.5 feet long, thus, on completion, making the ship 1504 feet long. On purchase the unwanted ship was called OPPAMA, and the new owner renamed it the SEAWISE GIANT. When rebuilt she had a dwt of 647,955 tonnes and a ballast light weight of 83,192 tonnes, the largest ship ever built, and she started her life proper in 1980.
> 1990 the burnt out wreck was bought and sent to Singapore to be re-built. She was renamed the HAPPY GIANT, but before she was delivered to her saviour, she was re-sold and again renamed, this time to JAHRE VIKING.
> 
> For the next decade, the JAHRE VIKING was a happy little{!} ship delivering oil all over the world but mainly to Europe and the USA. Her cargo of over 4 million barrel of crude oil, each at $50.00 could be valued at 210 million dollars, but once again, her running costs held down the profit to approximately $34,500 per day – not a good return for such a cargo. By 2002 it was considerably lower.


 There is more information including phots at the following web site www.ayrshirescotland.com/ships/jahre.html


----------



## david

Hi shipmates,
seeing this discussion brought back memories of a quiz show on TV some years ago when a contestant was asked to name the "world's largest ship" and the entrant started arguing about the meaning of "Largest".
I agree with you guys that the largest ship ever "built/constructed/(launched?)" would have to have been the Pierre G.
As far as the "worlds largest ship"(ever to 'sail the seven seas') was the Jahre V, now 
Knock N.
I think that for all intents and purposes the answer has to be the Jahre Viking by a fair margin.
Looks like you are due for a case of Newcastle Brown, Dick. Personaly I would prefer a case of 4X.
Regards, 
David D.


----------



## hammer

Bruce Carson said:


> I took a quick look online with Google and, according to Wikipedia, janbonde hit the nail on the head.
> Dick, I think you're owed a Newcastle Brown.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/cmx3t
> 
> Bruce C.


I could handle a Broon Ale,worked on the VLCC,s built on the Tyne.I think the last one was broken up last year or early this year,laid up for a while as a storage vessel and then broken up (Taiwan?).Launched as Tyne Pride but never sailed under that name,stayed on the river a while before someone bought it,I think it was 268,000 tonnes.Sadly Swans closed again earlier this year ,probably for the last time (tear in eye).


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

The tonnage of tankers is almost invariably "dead weight" and has nothing to do with the actual "weight" of the ship. If a tanker is say, 200,000 dwt. that is the weight of cargo she can lift. Yours, Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## hammer

Hugh Ferguson said:


> The tonnage of tankers is almost invariably "dead weight" and has nothing to do with the actual "weight" of the ship. If a tanker is say, 200,000 dwt. that is the weight of cargo she can lift. Yours, Hugh Ferguson.


Yes I was aware of that.but if I had said we welded up 35,000 tons (approx) of steel to build a tanker it wouldn't have given much of an idea of the size of it.Great fun building them ,open ship in a Tyne winter and closed in a Tyne summer to catch the high tide to launch them.Kill me now if I did it, but, sadly for the lads back home,the chances of building another one are zero.A korean guy at work tells me Hyundai build 7 on berths and it only takes up 40-50% of yard capacity,he says he has worked with 3 or 4 Swans trained welders and thinks they are 'velly velly good wenders' in his words.


----------



## hammer

moaf said:


> One of the reasons for the demise of ULCC's was the fact that, if one were to ground, it would make a hell of a mess. They generally paid for themselves in a couple of round trips to the Gulf. It is much easier and safer to move oil around in 'shuttle' tankers


I was reading a book on the demise of them,designed for cheap oil to run the engines,when the price of oil went up they were uneconomical to run.Swans/MFC collapsed and we had Tyne Pride (or EF Wells ) stuck on the Tyne for ages.I heard Harlland and Wolff had 2 x 330,000 tankers stuck there with the owners coming up with any excuse not to take them,paint not thick enough etc,defects in the deck under the paint.The japanese laid them up full of oil,when the price of oil went up they sold the oil,at a large profit.When the bloodbath of tankers being broken up ended and the price of scrap steel went back up they broke them up,seems they made a good deal of money out of it.How much of the book was urban myth and how much of it was true I have no idea.


----------



## backsplice

the other night there was ashow on pay tv about 3 large ships going into rotterdam 1 was a box boat the other was a submersable crrying a rig the othe was hailed to be the biggest in the world but it was a bulker called the "stena ........something and she was big ...but as you would expect only a handful of crew..............say no more.backsplice


----------



## rd002c1155

*ray*

It Came Up In Quiz Question A While Ago .What Is The Largest Moveble Object In The World The Answer Is What You Lads Have Being Talking About (JAHRE VIKING)


----------



## dwardley

When the Jahre Viking finally left her seagoing service to act as floating storage a couple of years ago she was operating at a dwt of 564,000 but was still comfortably the largest tanker afloat. Owned by the Loki consortium in norway she was almost exclusively employed by Exxon and Chevron between the Middle East Gulf and the U.S. Her Single hull status finally counted against her and she was pensioned off. She appeared briefly in one of Jeremy Clarksons programmed dedicated to Mammoth Machines.
The TI Europe is rightly pointed out as the largest now operating - part of the Tankers International pool, she was originally built with her 3 sisters by the Hellespont Corporation.


----------



## jim brindley

what a coincidenc just put from years ago a esso tanker that was big in those times .one click and i get super tankers.but after my time .old sinner jim


----------



## vasco

moaf said:


> The name Seawise Giant was a play on the owners name, C Y Tung.



Yes, Mr Tung liked his word play.

I was on the CYS Mariner, which can be pronounced seawise. I was told at the time it was made up of cy (tung) and ys (lines). the latter being a Japanese line which had funding from the Japanese Government for shipbuilding.

Not forgetting the Seawise University (ex QE) which mysteriously caught fire in Hong Kong.


----------



## fishcake

janbonde said:


> The Pierre G she was under the French flag as well is that right, and one of Shells fleet


Used to lighter her off the coast of Maderia, as she couldn't get across the bar at Le Harve fully loaded. She was an Elf tanker then.


----------



## Bill Davies

Interesting comments. From a practical aspect the larger variety +400k (as built) were easier to handle, thanks to modern design and technology, than the worlds first ULCCs. The Bantry class were very difficult vessels to control at approach speed but, in defence of their construction/power, there was really nothing before them.


----------



## ULCC_Man

Having worked on most of the big ULCC's myself, Stena King,Stena Queen, Empress Des Mers, Sea World and the Sea Giant ( the Last of the 4 Pierre G class boats to go to scrap).
They all felt like big ships; but the one that seemed the biggest was the Sea World, with a beam of almost 80M the engineroom was huge and being a twin skeg design, was the most unusual. We had a 3/4 size basketball court between the funnels. It was also the largest vessel ever to sail through the Suez canal, and the biggest to go to Europort fully loaded.


----------



## B.Nicholson

Largest Tanker was the Esso Tokyo 500,000 TONS now a floating storage tanker in/off Yemen called the Safa


----------



## non descript

B.Nicholson said:


> Largest Tanker was the Esso Tokyo 500,000 TONS now a floating storage tanker in/off Yemen called the Safa


Umm…. a possible confusion here, as the records indicate:

ESSO TOKYO 
*DWT: 406258 *
Yard No: 4441 
Builder: Hitachi 
Owner as Completed: Esso Tankers Inc. - LI 
Subsequent History:
1985 RED SEAGULL 
2000 OLYMPIA SPIRIT
Scrapped at China ~31.05.2003.

and which ever way one approaches the issue, the concept of largest ship, still tends to lead to the then *Seawise Giant (now Knock Nevis)*


----------



## sidsal

Times change. In 1947 I was 2nd Mate in Esso and was summoned from leave to London office and told to get a Panamanian ticket ( £10 from the Consulate) and be prepared to fly to NY to join the biggest tanker in the world being completed , if I remember rightly in Newport News. 22 hour flight to NY including calls at the Azores and then getting lost and landing at Sydney, Cape Breton instead of Gander. Put up in hotel in NY most of the lads got jobs - including the sparks and I who got night jobs washing cars.
After 3 weeks we were sent home on the Qeen Mary as the US unions would not allow a Limey crew to get this pestigious ship. It went up to the State Dept.
Great holiday.
What was the size of this monster ?
35,000 tons !!
Eventually joined a sister ship - Esso Stockholm.


----------



## scottishgraham1971

Sailed on the 'Sea World' ex-King Alexander as 3rd Eng in 1998. She was 499,000 dwt and the widest ship ever built - 75 m I think, correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## davidrwarwick

Even wider 79m according to Auke Visser but only 24m draft

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id29.htm

Dave


----------



## Carl

I believe the Knoxx Nevis is the largest still in use, before being sold on.....I think??


----------



## davidrwarwick

Knock Nevis arrive in Alang for scrapping earlier this year:-

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id132.htm

it started off at 418610dwt and ended up at 564761dwt

Dave


----------



## stewart devlin

rd002c1155 said:


> It Came Up In Quiz Question A While Ago .What Is The Largest Moveble Object In The World The Answer Is What You Lads Have Being Talking About (JAHRE VIKING)


About 1978 I flew over the Ninian Central offshore platform as it was being towed out to location. At the time it was the largest moveable object ever built at 600,000 tonnes, not sure if that has ever been beaten.


----------



## callpor

stewart devlin said:


> About 1978 I flew over the Ninian Central offshore platform as it was being towed out to location. At the time it was the largest moveable object ever built at 600,000 tonnes, not sure if that has ever been beaten.


Stewart,

Not sure if this counts, but during the tanker depression of the early 1980's many large tankers were laid-up, particularly in Brunei Bay and Alesund. It was said at the time that the largest manmade floating object had been created at Alesund where 5 ULCC's each over 500,000 DWT were moored together as a block. If I recall correctly this floating island comprised The Esso Atlantic; Esso Pacific; plus two Shell ULCC's and one from ELF/Total.


----------



## stevekelly10

On Auk Visser's website there is a picture of the Stena Queen and Stena King, taken by myself doing an S.T.S transfer after the "Kings" unfortunate collision with the British Vigilence off Fujirah (EEK)
I believe this was the largest S.T.S ever carried out at the time and I also believe the King\Vigilence collision is in the guiness book of records for the two largest ships ever to collide !
At the time of the collision the Master of the "King" was an ex Bp captain doing his last trip, not the ideal way to finish your seagoing career !
http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id26.htm


----------



## O.M.Bugge

callpor said:


> Stewart,
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but during the tanker depression of the early 1980's many large tankers were laid-up, particularly in Brunei Bay and Alesund. It was said at the time that the largest manmade floating object had been created at Alesund where 5 ULCC's each over 500,000 DWT were moored together as a block. If I recall correctly this floating island comprised The Esso Atlantic; Esso Pacific; plus two Shell ULCC's and one from ELF/Total.


Here is a picture of them:


----------



## DanSevern

ULCC_Man said:


> Having worked on most of the big ULCC's myself, Stena King,Stena Queen, Empress Des Mers, Sea World and the Sea Giant ( the Last of the 4 Pierre G class boats to go to scrap).
> They all felt like big ships; but the one that seemed the biggest was the Sea World, with a beam of almost 80M the engineroom was huge and being a twin skeg design, was the most unusual. We had a 3/4 size basketball court between the funnels. It was also the largest vessel ever to sail through the Suez canal, and the biggest to go to Europort fully loaded.


I also sailed on the EDM, and remember both the Sea World and Sea Giant... I believe the Sea Giant (Pierre G) was the biggest ship ever built. However I am also lead to believe that the Sea World was intended or planned to be the first ever million ton tanker, but during building the oil market collapsed and they basically shortened her down to the size she ended up.. hence the extreme breadth.


----------



## ma.st

How those ships handled roughh seas? I read here that those double hull ulcc (probably TI class, there are the only one) moved quite a lot... were single hull's better? How did they handled it structurally?

Batillus class and jahre viking/knock/... had very similar dw tonnage, but batillus class had bigger draft and were shorter...which solution is better, at least theoretically?

Also batillus class was lighter for cca 7000 tons... was that just because of the way constructed (ie. batillus class being constructed that big, viking enlarged) or was viking just structurally stronger?

Sorry for all the questions, there seems to be fair amount of pictures (for that age) online for that ships, but not a lot of info from people who know about ships...or info at all, everything seems to be same thing as on wikipedia, history+dimensions


----------



## ma.st

Let's try with different set of q's... B\)

Anyone knows what was the difference between Batillus class ships built for shell and elf? They were sisterships, but accomodation was quite different...

Elf ones didn't even have bridge wings, at least not at bridge level, they have some 2 floors down...what was idea behind that?


----------



## narra

In 53 I Was on the British Sailor when she was flag ship of the fleet, and was supposed to be the biggest tanker afloat at 50000 something tons at that time. Narra


----------



## dundee weaver

*nagasaki maru*

about the biggest tanker! well i was on a 70,000 ton British Hussar Tanker in 1966 and this thing came up on the Horizon and it was( according to our upper echelon) the Nippon Maru and in those days it was between 400,000 & 500,000 tons --------- enlighten me PLEASE i seen it but couldn't believe the size of it !!!!!!! I was 16 at the time ----first trip to sea, now i'm 66 and still cant understand it , HELP lol


----------



## trotterdotpom

DW, I think they were geeing you up, don't think there were any 400,000 ton ships in 1966. don't doubt you saw a big boat but probably British Hussar was as big as most in those days. 

I sailed on the bulk carrier "Iron Sirius", formerly "Sig Silver" and "Chelsea Bridge", built in 1967 and reputed to be the first 100,000 ton ship.

John T


----------



## stevekelly10

Yep Dundee weaver they were definitely pulling your leg !  The British Hussar was a 50,000 dwt tanker also


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Record ships at 1962 was NAESS CHAMPION and NAESS SOVEREIGN at 98,471 dwt. J&J Denholm Management. Both later went to Brumah Oil.


----------



## davidrwarwick

Largest tanker in 1966 was the newly built "Idemitsu Maru" 209,000 dwt :-

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/part-2/id50.htm

maybe that was the one your thinking of.

Dave


----------



## tiachapman

wasnt the Manhatten the largest tanker in the 50 s
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...Kn4rDcnVyLvou_vuQ&sig2=o_h3bK0s5blm_XelskkrfQ


----------



## davidrwarwick

The "Manhattan was built as a normal tanker of 105,000 dwt in 1962, in 1968 she was refitted with an icebreaker bow which raised her dwt to 115,000 dwt she then became the first commercial ship to cross the Northwest Passage her other claim to fame was that she was the largest icebreaker ever built. :-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Manhattan_(1962) 

I think this is the clip you are trying to link to:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOE_PPWF-nY

Dave


----------



## davidrwarwick

By October 1962 the " Nissho Maru" was the biggest:-

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/biggest-tanker/query/Tanker 

at 139,320 dwt, ship sizes then kept increasing in leaps and bounds until we get to where we are today

Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry DW, #61 looks like you were correct about the biggest ship, if not about the 400,000 tons. Must say though, in the film "Nissho Maru" doesn't look anywhere near as big as "Iron Pacific" (200,000 tons) that I sailed on in the mid '80s.

John T


----------



## A.D.FROST

Stephen J. Card said:


> Record ships at 1962 was NAESS CHAMPION and NAESS SOVEREIGN at 98,471 dwt. J&J Denholm Management. Both later went to Brumah Oil.


first 100,000 tonners UNIVERSE APOLLO(59) and UNIVERSE DAPHNE(60)


----------



## davierh

Below is a list of the largest tankers built by year.Please note that many of these earlier tankers were later "Jumbolised" by lengthening etc. so their deadweigt increased from that shown.
This list is still being compiled,modified, I am sure that members will be interested and for some certain ships will bring back memories.
I have listed the ships by LARGEST DWT by year and others built the same year.Note that they are not in DATE order within the year.
LR/IMO Shipname Built launched Gross Deadweight Lgth O/A Beam Build Yard No DWT Flag Status
Original Original yyyy/mm Mirimar Lloyds
1140703 CADILLAC 1917-12 18/09/1917 11106 17035dwt 161.60 20.20 Palmers 848 United Kingdom Lost ww2

2221608 JOHN D ARCHBOLD 1921-09 20/08/1921 14054 22600dwt 173.80 22.90 Newport News 261 United States Of America Broken Up
2221675 WmROCKEFELLER 1921-11 05/10/1921 14055 22390dwt 169.10 23.00 Newport News 262 United States Of America Lost ww2
CHARLES G BLACK 1921-00 21135dwt
1141674 G HARRISON SMITH 1921-09 12/07/1921 15371 20615dwt 167.80 22.00 Bethlehem 4210 Canada Lost ww2
2221884 W.H.RHEEM 1922-01 28/10/1921 9838 16036dwt 152.40 20.80 Bethlehem USA 5313 United States Of America Broken Up
2221784 H.M.STOREY 1921-12 28/09/1921 9838 16036dwt 152.40 20.80 Bethlehem USA 5312 United States Of America Lost ww2
2221695 F.H.HILMAN 1921-10 28/07/1921 9835 16036dwt 152.40 20.80 Bethlehem USA 5311 United States Of America Broken Up

1146560 SAN FABIAN 1922-05 18/10/1921 13031 19800dwt 161.70 21.20 Armstrong Whitworth 913 United Kingdom Lost ww2

1160498 C.O.STILLMAN 1928-02 16436 24000dwt 172.40 23.00 Bremen 646 United Kingdom Lost ww2

1161107 ATHELCROWN 1929-08 25/04/1929 11999 18245dwt 160.40 21.00 Furness 137 United Kingdom Lost ww2

2230308 W.F.FARISH 1930-11 11/10/1930 11787 20615dwt 160.00 22.60 Federal 114 United States Of America Broken Up

5614694 EMILE MIGUET 1937-05 12/04/1937 14155 21735dwt 166.40 22.50 France 158 French Lost ww2

5613993 PALMYRE 1940-00 26/12/1939 14120 21735dwt 175.90 22.50 St Nazarie Q9 Deutch Lost ww2/rebuilt

2240389 VIRGINIA 1941-03 10731 18900dwt 152.40 21.30 Welding 8 United Kingdom Lost ww2

5239711 MONMOUTH 1942-10 21/10/1942 10434 16613dwt L 159.60 20.70 Sun 248 30258 United States Of America Broken Up
2242509 VIRGINIA 1942-00 10944 18900dwt 152.40 21.30 Welding 11 United States Of America Broken Up

5428910 SASSTOWN 1943-02 31/01/1943 10198 16613dwt L 153.30 20.70 Sun 277 30331 Liberia Broken Up
5413989 RED CANYON 1943-12 18/08/1943 10172 16613dwt L 159.60 20.70 Alkabama 259 30303 United States Of America Broken Up

5234436 BENITA 1944-08 15/08/1944 10297 16613dwt L 159.60 20.70 Sun 445 30258 United States Of America Broken Up
2246756 PHOENIX 1944-11 14179 23900dwt 169.50 24.40 Welding 18 United States Of America Broken Up
5417519 ELIZABETH 1944-10 34760 Panama Broken Up
5361356 COLORADO 1944-00 L 31081 United States Of America Broken Up

5388421 POINT MARGO 1945-01 17/01/1945 10297 16613dwt L 159.60 20.70 Sun 404 30258 United States Of America Broken Up
2247307 NASHBULK 1945-02 14164 23814dwt 169.50 24.40 Welding 19 United States Of America Broken Up
2247968 AMTANK 1945-05 14164 23789dwt 169.50 24.40 Welding 20 United States Of America Broken Up
2248748 HAMPTON ROADS 1945-06 14164 23699dwt 169.50 24.40 Welding 21 United States Of America Broken Up
5050048 BRADFORD ISLAND 1945-04 14/04/1945 10448 16613dwt 159.60 20.70 Kaiser 133 30258 United States Of America Broken Up
5424079 SIGNAL HILLS 1945-02 30/01/1945 10441 16613dwt 159.60 20.70 Marinship 72 30258 United States Of America Broken Up

7737145 PASSUMPSIC 1946-00 18354dwt L 36222 United States Of America Broken Up

ULYSSES 1947-00 28025dwt Broken Up

5055062 BULKPETROL 1948-01 15591 30011dwt L 191.90 25.60 Welding 24 30487 Liberia Total Loss

5055048 BULKOCEANIC 1949-07 15586 30016dwt 191.90 25.60 Welding 26 30498 Liberia Total Loss
5055050 BULKOIL 1949-04 15586 30006dwt 191.90 25.60 Welding 25 30487 Liberia Total Loss
5541471 BULKSTAR 1949-04 05/11/1949 15586 30013dwt 191.90 25.60 Welding 27 30487 Liberia Total Loss
5080275 CORO 1949-12 18/10/1949 17902 28578dwt 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4470 30450 Liberia Broken Up
5263023 OLYMPIC LAUREL 1949-11 31/08/1949 17772 28365dwt L 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4473 42304 Liberia Broken Up
5421479 SOVAC ASTRAL 1949-11 20/10/1949 17598 27010dwt L 191.40 25.20 Sun 572 44005 Panama Broken Up

5029415 THOMAS A 1950-11 14/06/1950 19498 30155dwt 200.10 26.00 New York 482 32974 United States Of America Broken Up
5055086 BULKTRADER 1950-05 16389 30004dwt 191.90 25.70 Welding 28 32225 Liberia Total Loss
5263164 OLYMPIC THUNDER 1950-05 24/02/1950 17791 28385dwt L 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4475 42229 HND Broken Up
5262976 OLYMPIC FLAME 1950-03 17/12/1949 17791 28385dwt 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4474 30486 HND Broken Up
5000330 A. N. KEMP 1950-12 06/09/1950 16533 28276dwt 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4482 30640 Liberia Broken Up
5028708 ATHOLL MCBEAN 1950-10 21/07/1950 16071 28074dwt 193.50 25.80 Bethlehem 4481 30640 Liberia Broken Up
5238327 SOVAC RADIANT 1950-03 06/03/1950 17598 27013dwt L 191.40 25.20 Sun 576 42295 Panama Broken Up

5029104 ATLANTIC ENGINEER 1951-01 15/09/1950 19498 30228dwt 200.10 26.00 New York 483 32504 United States Of America Broken Up
5029271 ATLANTIC NAVIGATOR 1951-03 14/11/1950 19498 30228dwt 200.10 26.00 New York 484 32504 United States Of America Broken Up
5052357 BRITISH ADVENTURE 1951-09 12/12/1950 18492 28726dwt 196.00 25.10 Vickers 994 31271 Greece Broken Up
5297969 ROBERT WATT MILLER 1951-04 14/12/1950 16533 28276dwt 190.40 25.60 Bethlehem 4484 30640 Liberia Broken Up
5272098 PAUL PIGOTT 1951-02 03/11/1950 16533 28176dwt 190.40 25.60 Bethlehem 4483 30640 Liberia Broken Up

5415652 PETROKURE 1952-12 01/11/1952 21598 38240dwt 205.10 28.10 National Bulk 29 41615 Liberia Broken Up
5393476 WORLD UNITY 1952-04 16/10/1951 20628 32895dwt M 199.00 26.30 Vickers 999 33423 Liberia Total Loss
5041906 BERNICE 1952-01 11/11/1950 21121 31208dwt 202.50 25.90 St Nazarie Z12 33889 French Broken Up
5043382 BETHSABEE 1952-06 25/02/1952 21121 31174dwt 202.50 25.90 St Nazarie G14 33854 Panama Broken Up
5385974 WANETA 1952-12 29/05/1952 18767 29186dwt L 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1629 55207 Liberia Broken Up
5052266 BRITA ONSTAD 1952-06 08/04/1952 18306 28850dwt 198.00 24.60 Gotaverken 656 31833 Sweden Broken Up
5053260 BRITISH TALENT 1952-03 17/08/1951 18593 28625dwt 196.00 24.80 Hawthorn 709 30615 United Kingdom Broken Up
5111593 FAILAIKA 1952-07 18/03/1952 17856 28336dwt L 190.40 25.80 Bethlehem 1627 53282 Liberia Broken Up
5125245 GAGE LUND 1952-02 08/11/1951 16533 28276dwt 190.40 25.70 Bethlehem 4500 30156 Liberia Broken Up
5200576 LA CRUZ 1952-09 12/06/1952 17861 28272dwt L 190.50 25.60 Bethlehem 1628 54169 Liberia Broken Up

5361693 TINA ONASSIS 1953-11 25/07/1953 27843 49722dwt 236.40 29.10 Howaldswerke 885 50520 Liberia Broken Up
5276381 PETROEMPEROR 1953-09 25/07/1953 21576 38329dwt 205.10 28.20 National bulk 32 41642 Liberia Broken Up
5276393 PETROKING 1953-03 12/02/1953 21576 38264dwt 205.10 28.20 National bulk 30 40235 Liberia Broken Up
5276599 PETROQUEEN 1953-06 12/05/1953 21576 38240dwt 205.10 28.20 National bulk 31 40910 Liberia Broken Up
5393036 WORLD ENTERPRISE 1953-06 16/09/1952 20536 32985dwt 202.10 26.30 Vickers 132 35543 Liberia Broken Up
5250090 NEW JERSEY SUN 1953-06 16/05/1953 18810 31878dwt 195.40 25.80 Sun 589 32389 United States Of America Broken Up
5087950 DELAWARE SUN 1953-01 17/11/1952 18798 31878dwt 195.40 25.70 Sun 588 32388 United States Of America Broken Up
5053131 BRITISH SILOR 1953-04 18/12/1952 20961 31825dwt 202.60 26.20 John Brown 677 34293 United Kingdom Broken Up
5386045 WAPELLO 1953-04 17/02/1953 18722 30117dwt L 195.40 25.70 Sun 590 58382 Panama Broken Up
5079082 ANDROS VENTURE 1953-11 03/07/1953 17845 29940dwt 190.40 25.70 Davie 595 30420 Canada Total Loss
5072163 CHRYSSI 1953-02 05/12/1952 18732 29653dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1630 31717 Panama Total Loss
5265227 ORION STAR 1953-11 19/08/1953 18717 29463dwt L 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 4519 40477 United States Of America Broken Up
5265186 ORION COMET 1953-10 28/07/1953 18736 29430dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1634 32480 Panama Total Loss
5079094 ANDROS ISLAND 1953-05 06/03/1953 18736 29371dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1631 32133 Panama Broken Up
5203774 LAS PIEDRAS 1953-01 15/10/1952 18611 29307dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 4584 53313 Liberia Broken Up
5352771 TARFALA 1953-04 20/11/1952 19329 25930dwt L 198.60 24.60 Gotaverken 684 31486 Swedish Broken Up
5357018 CONNECTICUT 1953-11 11/09/1953 12789 20743dwt L 172.20 22.90 Newport News 497 39366 United States Of America Total Loss
5357276 NEW YORK 1953-07 02/06/1953 12789 20456dwt L 172.20 22.90 Newport News 496 42667 United States Of America Broken Up
5162463 IONIAN CHALLENGER 1953-09 23/02/1953 13485 19783dwt L 176.40 22.60 Nippon 702 42178 Liberia Broken Up

5277347 PHOENIX 1954-01 05/10/1953 26085 46638dwt 220.10 29.70 National bulk 33 49849 Liberia Broken Up
5393098 WORLD GLORY 1954-05 09/02/1954 28323 46434dwt 224.40 31.20 Bethlehem 1639 47179 Liberia Total Loss
5207653 LIBERTY BELL 1954-12 19/10/1954 22610 39281dwt 215.50 28.40 Newport News 513 41685 Liberia Broken Up
5081619 CRADLE OF LIBERTY 1954-00 23/07/1954 22610 39254dwt L 215.50 28.40 Newport News 512 70417 Liberia Broken Up
5339250 STATUE OF LIBERTY 1954-00 02/06/1954 22610 39254dwt L 215.50 28.40 Newport News 511 70283 Liberia Broken Up
5073167 W ALTON JONES 1954-00 20/04/1954 22610 39254dwt L 215.50 28.40 Newport News 510 70211 Panama Broken Up
5042065 BERGEBOSS 1954-06 25/03/1954 20448 32900dwt 200.90 26.30 Ericksberg 441 35731 Norway Broken Up
5317379 BERGELAND 1954-10 17/06/1954 20448 32807dwt 201.00 26.30 Rosenberg 564 35641 Norway Broken Up
5085536 DALILA 1954-10 04/05/1954 21807 32731dwt 202.10 26.50 St Nazarie 315 35273 France Broken Up
5393103 WORLD GRACE 1954-06 15/05/1954 20431 32570dwt L 202.10 26.50 Keiler How 985 49133 Liberia Broken Up
5393294 WORLD JUSTICE 1954-11 17/07/1954 20585 32551dwt L 201.10 26.90 Mitsubuahi 1440 36155 Liberia Broken Up
5053193 BRITISH SOVERIGN 1954-12 31/08/1954 21138 32265dwt 202.60 26.20 Vickers 1019 35150 United Kingdom Broken Up
5231630 MELIKA 1954-10 20/12/1953 21066 32191dwt 201.70 26.60 Furness 462 34705 Liberia Broken Up
5221207 MARE ADRIA*** 1954-03 26/09/1953 20451 32153dwt 200.00 26.30 Riuniti Adriatico 1773 33193 Italy Broken Up
5052929 BRITISH MERCHANT 1954-01 24/07/1953 21064 31861dwt 202.60 26.20 Swan Hunter 1825 34731 United Kingdom Broken Up
5053181 BRITISH SOLDIER 1954-10 30/06/1954 21082 31792dwt 202.60 26.20 Swan Hunter 1825 34630 United Kingdom Broken Up
5052591 BRITISH ENGINEER 1954-04 24/11/1953 21082 31785dwt 202.60 26.20 Harland & Wolf 1464 34624 United Kingdom Broken Up
5263190 OLYMPIC VALOUR 1954-06 22/10/1953 20453 31761dwt 202.20 26.50 St Nazarie F15 32271 Liberia Broken Up
5005964 PERSIAN GULF 1954-02 29/07/1953 20716 31723dwt 202.20 26.50 St Nazarie E15 32749 Liberia Broken Up
5236680 MIRELLA D'AMICO 1954-01 14/06/1953 20417 31717dwt 200.00 26.30 Riuniti Adriatico 1775 34482 Italy Broken Up
5260849 OCTAVIAN 1954-03 26/10/1953 20211 31370dwt L 198.70 26.30 Swan Hunter 1787 46424 Norway Broken Up
5301277 ROYAL ARROW 1954-10 12/12/1953 20413 31300dwt 201.20 26.30 Nederlandsche D&SB 449 34047 United Kingdom Broken Up
5388275 WESTERN SUN 1954-12 16/10/1954 18810 30252dwt 195.40 25.70 Sun 593 32339 United States Of America Broken Up
5028992 ATLANTIC COMMUNICATOR 1954-00 24/05/1954 18753 30200dwt 195.40 25.70 Sun 597 32391 United States Of America Broken Up
5087223 DE BAIF 1954-12 15/05/1954 19993 29950dwt 197.50 26.10 French 210 30024 France Broken Up
5228566 MASTER PETER 1954-10 01/07/1954 18763 29663dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1635 30108 Panama Broken Up
5265174 ORION CLIPPER 1954-00 26/05/1954 18711 29437dwt 196.50 25.80 Bethlehem 4528 30416 United States Of America Broken Up
5265215 ORION PLANET 1954-00 29/04/1954 18717 29437dwt 196.50 25.80 Bethlehem 4527 30389 United States Of America Broken Up
5028629 ATHINA LIVANOS 1954-00 21/05/1954 18785 29402dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1637 32193 Liberia Broken Up
5128869 GEORGE LIVANOS 1954-00 30/10/1953 18790 29402dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1637 32193 Panama Broken Up
5109459 EUGENIE LIVANOS 1954-06 12/03/1954 18736 29402dwt 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 4518 31685 Liberia Total Loss
5221817 MARGARITTA 1954-07 07/04/1954 18762 29292dwt L 196.50 25.70 Bethlehem 1643 54139 Liberia Broken Up
5352276 TANK MONARCH 1954-12 21/09/1954 18324 29000dwt 198.00 24.60 Gotaverken 687 31610 Norway Broken Up
5402746 ANDROS FORTUNE 1954-08 08/05/1954 18504 28070dwt 190.40 25.70 Davie SB 596 30908 Canada Broken Up

5393115 WORLD GRANDEUR 1955-11 04/03/1955 25317 39298dwt 213.40 29.80 Howaldswerke 891 43835 Liberia Broken Up
5072137 CHRYSANTHY L. 1955-01 11/01/1955 23920 38632dwt 212.00 28.20 Kawasaki 928 40176 Liberia Broken Up
5107401 ESSO FRANCE 1955-11 21/06/1955 23802 35707dwt 211.50 27.80 St Nazarie 365 36862 French Broken Up
5170252 JARAGUA 1955-09 12/05/1955 21524 34320dwt 202.20 26.30 Goterberg 694 37577 Norway Broken Up
5016614 ANDREAS V 1955-08 09/03/1955 21076 33981dwt 203.50 27.60 Nippon 711 37205 Liberia Broken Up
5042091 BERGHUS 1955-09 21/05/1955 20449 33133dwt 200.90 26.30 Rosenberg 165 36561 Norway Broken Up
5393153 WORLD GUIDANCE 1955-07 05/03/1955 20432 33051dwt L 202.70 26.50 Keiler how 987 48230 Liberia Broken Up
5347233 SULVAN ARROW 1955-02 22/05/1954 20413 32900dwt 201.20 26.30 Nederlandsche D&SB 450 34075 United Kingdom Broken Up
5393397 WORLD SINCERITY 1955-12 06/07/1955 20165 32900dwt 202.00 26.30 Kockums 385 33964 Liberia Broken Up
5157597 HYDROUSSA 1955-09 02/04/1955 21088 32657dwt 201.80 26.70 Harima 491 33713 Liberia Broken Up
5235521 MINA 1955-12 14/06/1955 21090 32587dwt 201.80 26.60 Harima 492 33253 Liberia Total Loss
5069518 CHENONCEAUX 1955-01 28/03/1955 21432 32532dwt 203.70 26.30 France 214 33584 France Broken Up
5053325 BRITISH VICTORY 1955-04 13/12/1954 21153 32334dwt 202.60 26.20 Vickers 1020 35221 United Kingdom Broken Up
5377185 VASUM 1955-12 15/01/1955 20685 32275dwt 201.10 25.80 Nederlandsche D&SB 454 34950 Netherlands Broken Up
5144095 HAVDROTT 1955-05 10/03/1955 20364 32185dwt 200.90 26.30 Erickberg 457 34480 Norway Broken Up
5165075 ISOCARDIA 1955-10 25/03/1955 20708 32107dwt L 201.20 25.60 St Nazarie Q15 63881 French Broken Up
5379535 VIBEX 1955-10 20-10-1855 20787 32095dwt 201.10 25.80 Harland & Wolf 1484 34159 United Kingdom Total Loss
51644773 ISIDORA 1955-06 10-11-1854 20704 32080dwt L 201.20 25.60 St Nazarie P15 63888 France Broken Up
5056638 CABIMAS 1955-01 07/05/1954 21147 31956dwt 202.60 26.50 Deutsche Werft 670 35161 Liberia Broken Up
5202330 LAGUNILLAS 1955-09 08/10/1954 21147 31934dwt 202.60 26.50 Deutsche Werft 677 32967 Liberia Broken Up
5023112 ARGEA PRIMA 1955-02 16/10/1954 20771 31619dwt 203.10 26.30 Ansaldo 1494 34897 Italy Broken Up
5164071 ISANDA 1955-02 30/07/1954 20709 31007dwt L 201.20 25.60 St Nazarie K15 63204 Thailand Total Loss
5096212 EASTERN SUN 1955-07 26/05/1955 18810 30252dwt 195.40 25.70 Sun 594 32389 United States Of America Broken Up
5263152 OLYMPIC SUN 1955-01 08/04/1954 18790 30125dwt 195.40 25.70 Sun 596 31099 Liberia Broken Up
5252842 NINIVE 1955-00 04/06/1955 19674 29892dwt 197.70 25.60 La Ciotat CN 174 30372 France Total Loss
5044128 BIBLOS 1955-05 13/11/1954 19674 29752dwt 198.10 25.60 La Ciotat CN 173 30714 France Broken Up
5267990 P W THIRTLE 1955-08 24/05/1955 16184 25214dwt L 184.30 23.90 Bethlehem 4542 58813 United States Of America Broken Up

5373581 UNIVERSE LEADER 1956-09 08/08/1956 51400 85515dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 39 86887 Liberia Broken Up
5110379 EVGENIA NIARCHOS 1956-12 08/08/1956 30159 47122dwt 230.70 29.70 Vickers 1033 53648 Liberia Broken Up
5337329 SPYROS NIARCHOS 1956-05 02/12/1955 30159 47122dwt 230.70 29.70 Vickers 1032 53552 Liberia Broken Up
5384580 WAFRA 1956-01 05/10/1955 28339 45830dwt L 223.70 30.80 Mitsubishi 1456 50560 Liberia Total Loss
5273432 ANDROS CAPE 1956-09 26/03/1956 24520 41835dwt 221.20 28.30 Mitsubishi 804 42978 Liberia Broken Up
5268358 WORLD INTEGRITY 1956-12 06/08/1956 26032 41834dwt 217.50 29.70 Mitsubishi 1460 43187 Liberia Broken Up
5274228 ANDROS CASTLE 1956-03 17/10/1955 24520 41831dwt 221.10 28.20 Mitsubishi 803 46195 Liberia Broken Up
5198929 KYMO 1956-12 18/08/1956 24305 40416dwt 211.70 28.90 Mitsubishi 808 41064 Liberia Broken Up
5189382 ANDROS SPRINGS 1956-12 29/08/1956 23232 39276dwt 208.50 28.30 Harima 497 40546 Liberia Broken Up
5266300 ANDROS SAILOR 1956-06 26/12/1956 23232 39221dwt 208.50 28.30 Harima 496 42421 Liberia Broken Up
5203619 LARGO 1956-11 24/07/1956 23880 38717dwt 210.50 28.30 Kawasaki 495 39969 Greece Broken Up
5228554 MASTER MICHAEL 1956-02 06/10/1955 23871 38649dwt 210.50 28.30 Kawasaki 937 39269 Liberia Broken Up
5388196 WESTERN GULF 1956-03 03/09/1955 23871 37200dwt 212.30 27.70 Nederlandsche D&SB 458 40190 Liberia Broken Up
5096042 EASTERN GULF 1956-05 03/09/1955 24266 37149dwt 212.00 27.90 St Nazarie R16 38629 Liberia Broken Up
5257359 NORTHERN GULF 1956-10 26/05/1956 23721 36820dwt 212.30 27.70 Nederlandsche D&SB 459 38011 Liberia Broken Up
5107205 ESSO COLUMBIA 1956-08 03/12/1955 23414 35793dwt 210.30 27.50 France 216 36950 Panama Broken Up
5114064 FERNCREST 1956-01 18/11/1955 22399 34800dwt 208.00 26.60 Eickbergs 464 37873 Norway Total Loss
5298860 ROKOS V 1956-02 04/07/1955 21028 33958dwt 203.60 27.60 Nippon KK 714 37200 Liberia Broken Up
5314846 SAVINA 1956-12 08/09/1956 21080 33733dwt 207.00 26.50 Hitachi 3790 36776 Greece Broken Up
5369798 TSUBAME MARU 1956-09 31/05/1956 20920 33719dwt 202.50 26.60 Mitsubishi 873 36862 Japan Broken Up
5245320 NAESS COMPANION 1956-08 16/01/1956 20291 33172dwt 203.20 26.90 Mitsubishi 1459 35925 Liberia Broken Up
5002663 BERGE BERGSEN 1956-09 09/06/1956 20428 33015dwt 201.00 26.30 Rosenberg 166 35905 Norway Broken Up
5152250 HOEGH FALCON 1956-12 25/10/1956 20825 32985dwt 200.90 26.30 Eickbergs 475 35191 Norway Broken Up
5251991 NIKKO MARU 1956-08 28/04/1956 20774 32949dwt 203.20 26.90 Mitsubishi 1475 35844 Japan Broken Up
5005342 AGIOS VLASIOS V 1956-06 01/03/1956 20140 32924dwt 201.10 26.90 Mitsubishi 1457 35343 Panama Broken Up
5353866 TAURUS 1956-12 25/08/1956 20332 32903dwt 203.20 26.90 Mitsubishi 1468 35173 Greece Broken Up
5303005 RYUEI MARU 1956-09 26/05/1956 20496 32890dwt 203.20 26.90 Mitsubishi 1470 35785 Japan Broken Up
5005184 AGIA ERITHIANI 1956-12 20/09/1956 20153 32888dwt 201.10 26.90 Mitsubishi 1469 35308 Liberia Broken Up
5073155 CITIES SERVICE NORFOLK 1956-00 22/08/1956 20188 32710dwt L 201.50 27.60 Bethlehem 4545 39366 United States Of America Broken Up
5073131 CITIES SERVICE BALTIMORE 1956-00 08/03/1956 20188 32710dwt 201.50 27.60 Bethlehem 4543 35337 United States Of America Broken Up
5073143 CITIES SERVIVE MIAMI 1956-00 23/05/1956 20188 32710dwt 201.50 27.60 Bethlehem 4544 35156 United States Of America Broken Up
5263956 OPPORTUNITY 1956-05 01/11/1955 21090 32516dwt 201.80 26.70 Harima 498 35350 Liberia Broken Up
5187633 KING THERAS 1956-10 25/07/1956 21131 32456dwt 201.80 26.60 Harima 499 35570 Liberia Broken Up
5133058 GOLDEN EAGLE 1956-03 16/11/1955 20668 32256dwt 201.80 26.60 Mitsubishi 863 35330 Liberia Broken Up
5165178 ISOMERIA 1956-06 31/10/1955 20708 32118dwt L 201.20 25.60 St Nazarie J16 64073 France Broken Up
5013155 ALVEGA 1956-02 21/09/1955 21258 31816dwt 202.00 26.50 John Brown 683 35995 United Kingdom Broken Up

5373543 UNIVERSE COMMANDER 1957-06 30/03/1957 51398 87425dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 40 90607 Liberia Broken Up
5121720 UNIVERSE CHALLENGER 1957-09 27/07/1957 51320 87425dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 46 90274 Liberia Broken Up
5373529 UNIVERSE ADMIRAL 1957-12 25/10/1957 51320 87425dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 59 90272 Liberia Broken Up
5398309 ZENATIA 1957-06 23/10/1956 24790 72218dwt Cammel Laird 1249 72218 United Kingdom Broken Up
5397771 ZAPHON 1957-04 31/10/1956 24802 71006dwt Swan Hunter 1857 71006 United Kingdom Broken Up
5236290 MINNEHOMA 1957-03 19/01/1957 33768 59176dwt French 220 59176 Liberia Broken Up
5128687 GEORGE F. GETTY 1957-03 08/07/1956 33704 58121dwt L'Atlantique B17 58121 Liberia Broken Up
5361057 TIDEWATER 1957-06 16/02/1957 33704 58108dwt L'Atlantique C17 58108 Liberia Broken Up
5107231 ESSO CUBA 1957-12 30/07/1957 23437 51459dwt Mitsubishi 1476 51459 Panama Broken Up
5107176 ESSO CHILE 1957-08 10/07/1956 23352 50424dwt Riuniti Adriatico 1822 50424 Panama Broken Up
5302855 SIRI 1957-09 01/06/1957 20492 50198dwt Kawasaki 943 50198 Japan Broken Up
5276305 PETRO SEA 1957-04 10/11/1956 26035 49759dwt National bulk 61 49759 Liberia Broken Up
5392898 WORLD BEAUTY 1957-04 21/01/1957 27902 47179dwt Bethlehem 1655 47179 Liberia Broken Up
5106380 ESMERALDA 1957-12 29/06/1957 27790 47012dwt L'Atlantique L17 47012 French Total Loss
5245265 NAESS CHIEF 1957-10 12/06/1957 26650 46679dwt Mitsubishi 1491 46679 Liberia Total Loss
5393191 WORLD IDEAL 1957-00 16/02/1957 26032 46139dwt Mitsubishi 1463 46139 Liberia Broken Up
5276446 PETROLENE 1957-07 15/05/1957 26035 45265dwt National bulk 62 45265 Liberia Broken Up
5018301 ANNA 1957-05 01/03/1957 25441 45005dwt Nippon KK 725 45005 Liberia Broken Up
5245435 NAESS MARINER 1957-09 16/05/1957 26650 44213dwt Mitsubishi 1490 44213 Liberia Broken Up
5082120 CRINIS 1957-02 24/11/1956 24304 44141dwt Mitsubishi 809 44141 Liberia Broken Up
5029336 ATLANTIC QUEEN 1957-09 30/05/1957 25156 43250dwt Mitsubishi 812 43250 Greece Broken Up
5029219 ATLANTIC KING 1957-08 30/03/1957 25156 43109dwt Mitsubishi 811 43109 Liberia Broken Up
5367398 TRANSGULF 1957-09 08/06/1957 24037 43060dwt Harima 507 43060 Liberia Broken Up
5393206 WORLD INDEPENDENCE 1957-04 30/12/1956 26037 42877dwt Mitsubishi 1462 42877 Liberia Broken Up
5393220 WORLD INFLUENCE 1957-02 20/10/1956 26032 42813dwt Mitsubishi 1461 42813 Liberia Total Loss
5292373 REIN 1957-11 09/08/1957 24960 39080dwt Nederlandsche D&SB 473 42349 Norway Broken Up
5393218 WORLD INDUSTRY 1957-01 10/08/1956 25490 42331dwt Nippon KK 721 42331 Liberia Broken Up
5003186 ADORATION 1957-01 08/02/1957 15844 25423dwt L 184.40 23.90 Bethlehem 4550 42095 Liberia Broken Up
5108742 ESSO WASHINGTON 1957-00 15/02/1957 24543 41590dwt Newport News 520 41590 United States Of America Broken Up
5107463 GETTYSBURG 1957-03 11/10/1956 24548 41529dwt Newport News 519 41529 United States Of America U.S. Reserve Fleet
5245318 NAESS COMMANDER 1957-04 21/12/1956 25294 39450dwt Nederlandsche D&SB 472 40093 Netherlands Broken Up
5137767 GULFKING 1957-10 17/07/1957 20915 35280dwt L 201.50 27.60 Bethlehem 4552 40017 United States Of America Broken Up

5143053 HAROLD H. HELM 1958-03 14/01/1958 51320 87469dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 63 90298 Liberia Broken Up
5373579 UNIVERSE DEFIANCE 1958-00 21/06/1958 51320 87425dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 65 95026 Liberia Total Loss
5128560 GEORGE CHAMPION 1958-06 22/03/1958 51320 87416dwt 260.50 38.20 National bulk 64 90244 Liberia Broken Up
5311650 SANSINENA 1958-10 07/08/1958 38562 70630dwt 246.90 31.80 Newport News 531 72914 Liberia Total Loss
5097618 EDWARD L.STEINIGER 1958-09 19/07/1958 26216 48078dwt 217.10 29.70 National bulk 69a 49633 Liberia Broken Up
5215167 ANDROS TEMPEST 1958-08 23/12/1957 27526 47714dwt 225.50 30.30 Hitachi 3799 52434 Liberia Broken Up
5381502 VIOLANDA 1958-02 15/07/1957 26556 47262dwt 225.50 30.30 Hitachi 3782 51956 Liberia Total Loss
5132822 GOHO MARU 1958-11 19/09/1958 28849 46998dwt 223.80 30.60 Harima 523 48518 Japan Broken Up
5262952 OLYMPIC EAGLE 1958-08 06/05/1958 27602 46870dwt 224.40 31.20 Bethlehem 1661 50702 Liberia Broken Up
5262964 OLYMPIC FALCON 1958-12 10/10/1958 27602 46787dwt 224.40 31.20 Bethlehem 1662 50616 Liberia Broken Up
5083227 CUYAMA VALLEY 1958-12 30/08/1958 29025 46767dwt 224.50 30.60 Mitsubishi 1495 51383 Liberia Broken Up
5368471 TRINIDAD 1958-00 27/02/1958 26530 46442dwt 224.40 31.20 Bethlehem 4556 49516 Panama Broken Up
5297294 RIYADH MARU 1958-08 16/05/1958 26034 43698dwt 216.50 29.40 Nippon KK 742 44671 Japan Broken Up
5357472 SANTIAGO 1958-10 02/07/1958 23420 43146dwt 213.80 31.20 Mitsubishi 1493 43838 Panama Broken Up
5245409 NAESS LEADER 1958-03 12/12/1957 26650 42875dwt 217.40 29.70 Mitsubishi 1492 44262 Liberia Broken Up
5245368 NAESS EXPLORER 1958-06 20/03/1958 26650 42816dwt 217.40 29.70 Mitsubishi 1481 44201 Liberia Broken Up
5165233 ISSELIA 1958-11 03/04/1958 27797 42710dwt 220.20 29.80 L'Atlantique Q17 44096 French Total Loss
5253896 NITTEN MARU 1958-09 17/06/1958 25243 42662dwt 211.70 28.90 Mitsubishi 823 41582 jJapan Broken Up
5052369 BRITISH AMBASSADOR 1958-12 16/08/1958 27506 42514dwt 216.40 29.10 Vickers 1057 45672 United Kingdom Total Loss
5052577 BRITISH DUCHESS 1958-10 02/06/1958 27585 42441dwt 216.40 29.10 John Brown 703 46313 United Kingdom Broken Up
5273391 ANDROS TOWER 1958-04 20/12/1957 23607 41816dwt 221.40 28.30 Mitsubishi 816 46209 Liberia Broken Up
5268774 ANDROS THRILL 1958-08 18/02/1958 23607 41816dwt 221.40 28.30 Mitsubishi 817 46206 Liberia Broken Up
5044221 BIDEFORD 1958-09 29/04/1958 26582 41420dwt 213.20 29.60 Kockums 423 42574 United Kingdom Broken Up
5023966 ARIETTA S LIVANOS 1958-04 21/03/1958 23626 41173dwt L 217.10 28.40 Newport News 529 54103 Liberia Broken Up
5124992 G S LIVANOS 1958-00 05/06/1958 23626 41173dwt 217.10 28.40 Newport News 530 44923 Liberia Broken Up
5393414 WORLD SPIRIT 1958-03 29/10/1957 25888 40740dwt 213.20 29.60 Kockums 422 42378 Liberia Broken Up
5076547 AQUAGEM 1958-01 10/02/1958 22129 40689dwt 216.50 29.40 Nippon KK 730 44349 Liberia Broken Up
5248243 NEAPOLIS 1958-01 12/10/1957 24068 40547dwt 208.50 28.30 Harima 514 40547 Liberia Broken Up
5346564 SVEN SALEM 1958-09 16/05/1958 25780 40416dwt 213.40 29.30 Gotaverken 731 43619 Sweden Broken Up
5248578 NEFELI 1958-07 19/04/1958 24256 40369dwt 211.70 28.90 Mitsubishi 818 41017 Liberia Broken Up
5167906 JAKINDA 1958-07 30/04/1958 25271 40290dwt 215.50 27.50 Kiel Howaldskerke 1058 43865 Norway Broken Up
5393232 WORLD INHERITANCE 1958-01 21/10/1957 24895 40037dwt 211.70 28.90 Mitsubishi 814 41332 Liberia Broken Up
5227691 MARY LOU 1958-09 10/06/1958 24065 39275dwt 208.50 28.30 Harima 515 40545 Liberia Broken Up
5352238 TANK EARL 1958-06 08/02/1958 24995 39255dwt 213.40 28.60 Nederlandsche D&SB 471 42323 Norway Broken Up
5048784 MANDOIL II 1958-11 23/08/1958 24978 39185dwt 213.40 28.60 Nederlandsche D&SB 481 42074 Norway Total Loss
5227160 MARTITA 1958-07 06/05/1958 24850 38750dwt 216.40 28.30 Kawasaki 962 43637 Liberia Broken Up
5171256 JEANNE-MARIE 1958-01 25/11/1957 24829 38750dwt 216.40 28.30 Kawasaki 961 43503 Liberia Broken Up
5107774 ESSO LEXINGTON 1958-00 28/01/1958 24539 38101dwt 217.90 28.40 Newport News 528 41566 United States Of America Broken Up
5107281 ESSO DURHAM 1958-09 20/12/1957 24127 36000dwt 210.30 27.50 Vickers 159 40929 United Kingdom Broken Up
5108209 ESSO PERU 1958-07 23/04/1958 23437 35961dwt L 210.30 27.40 Mitsubishi 1478 51421 Panama Broken Up
5108675 ESSO URUGUAY 1958-04 24/12/1957 23437 35666dwt L 210.30 27.40 Mitsubishi 1477 51456 Panama Broken Up
5107671 ESSO SOUTHHAMPTON 1958-11 20/04/1958 23437 35580dwt L 210.30 27.40 Riuniti Adriatico 1839 51463 United Kingdom Broken Up
5108120 ESSO PANAMA 1958-12 08/03/1958 23363 35550dwt 210.30 27.50 Riuniti Adriatico `1836 52679 Panama Broken Up
5106847 ESSO ARGENTINA 1958-02 26/06/1957 23363 35520dwt L 210.30 27.50 Riuniti Adriatico 1833 51493 Panama Broken Up
5170719 JAWESTA 1958-02 21/11/1957 20894 32940dwt L 202.60 26.50 Kieler Howaldt 1057 46992 Norway Broken Up
5164095 ISARA 1958-04 29/05/1957 20101 32121dwt L 201.10 25.70 L'Atlantique P17 64025 France Broken Up
5095713 EAGLE COURIER 1958-10 20/06/1958 16443 26575dwt L 191.10 25.60 Ingalls 1030 40006 United States Of America Broken Up

5373531 UNIVERSE APOLLO 1959-01 16/12/1958 72133 122876dwt 289.50 41.30 National bulk 66 126850 Liberia Broken Up
5284950 PRINCESS SOPHIE 1959-03 15/11/1958 43372 76497dwt 261.90 35.20 Bethlehem 1665 78971 Liberia Broken Up
5264924 ORIENTAL GIANT 1959-12 31/08/1959 43432 70365dwt 259.00 33.10 Sasebo 200 72641 Liberia Broken Up
5384140 W. ALTON JONES 1959-10 69950dwt L 105042 Liberia Broken Up
5247770 LOVER 1959-00 67295dwt 72204 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
5262914 OLYMPIC CHALLENGER 1959-06 66636dwt 67400 Liberia Broken Up
5202615 LAKE PALOURDE 1959-05 65920dwt L 125831 Liberia Broken Up
5365352 TORREY CANYON 1959-00 65920dwt L 120182 Liberia Total Loss
5083710 MOBIL EXPLORER 1959-01 51123dwt 53032 Liberia Total Loss
5106976 ESSO BREMEN 1959-11 50897dwt 52544 Germany, Federal Republic Of Total Loss
5274137 PENNSYLVANIA 1959-12 50262dwt 51677 United States Of America Broken Up
5053076 BRITISH QUEEN 1959-12 49967dwt 54239 United Kingdom Broken Up
5185013 KENAI PENINSULA 1959-03 48835dwt 51499 Liberia Broken Up
5139557 BURMAH BERYL 1959-01 48585dwt L 74391 Liberia Broken Up
5276989 PHILINE 1959-01 48422dwt 50929 Liberia Broken Up
5108481 ESSO STUTTGART 1959-03 47495dwt 52051 Germany, Federal Republic Of Broken Up
5271848 PATRO 1959-02 47183dwt 50885 Liberia Broken Up
5213133 LOVELLIA 1959-10 47183dwt 50885 Liberia Broken Up
5227861 MARYLAND GETTY 1959-02 47000dwt 51177 Liberia Broken Up
5382013 VIRGINIA GETTY 1959-07 46900dwt 50412 Liberia Broken Up
5224376 MARIFU MARU 1959-09 46876dwt 51232 Japan Broken Up
5367348 DOVE 1959-00 46427dwt 50130 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
5271654 PATRIA 1959-06 46400dwt 50960 Liberia Broken Up
5263097 OLYMPIC RUNNER 1959-11 40471dwt L 60909 Liberia Broken Up
5106897 MESSENGER 1959-05 35724dwt L 52133 Panama Broken Up
5108613 THEONYMPHOS 1959-04 35602dwt L 51476 Panama Broken Up
5108508 CHRYSANTHY 1959-08 35535dwt L 51413 Panama Total Loss
5357903 ALLIANCE 1959-02 34100dwt L 51650 Greece Broken Up
5284209 PRESIDENTE GETULIO 1959-05 33090dwt L 55379 Brazil Broken Up
5284297 PETROPAN 1959-12 33000dwt L 50696 Panama Broken Up

5373555 UNIVERSE DAPHNE 1960-10 115360dwt 127562 Liberia Broken Up
5166897 ALASKA GETTY 1960-11 73928dwt L 121984 Liberia Broken Up
6245494 CORAL 1 1960-08 66515dwt 71509 Liberia Broken Up
5067912 VENCE 1960-01 52085dwt 53770 France Broken Up
5038650 PLUVIOSE 1960-01 51580dwt 55767 France Broken Up
5357599 TEXAS SUN 1960-12 51032dwt 54311 United States Of America Broken Up
5111517 FABIOLA 1960-01 49825dwt 54869 France Broken Up
5030220 ATTICA 1960-02 49740dwt 51349 Greece Broken Up
5106952 CHRISTI 1960-00 49557dwt 52800 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
5185312 OSWEGO MERCHANT 1960-12 49537dwt 53736 Liberia Broken Up
5106902 EAGLE 1960-00 49517dwt 51052 United States Of America Broken Up
5152315 ISABEL Z 1960-05 49102dwt 53145 Liberia Broken Up
5362104 OVERSEAS ANCHORAGE 1960-04 48791dwt 52126 United States Of America Broken Up
5331181 IDAN 1960-00 48660dwt 51849 Greece Total Loss
5107334 ESSO ESSEN 1960-09 48535dwt 50907 Germany, Federal Republic Of Broken Up
5245356 BURMAH CAMEO 1960-12 48455dwt 52741 Liberia Broken Up
5391387 WILLIAM WHEELWRIGHT 1960-07 47838dwt 52383 United Kingdom Total Loss
5294864 RIGEL 1960-00 47602dwt 51038 France Broken Up
5062302 CAPISTERIA 1960-07 47183dwt 50885 Liberia Broken Up
5062297 CAPILUNA 1960-10 47183dwt 50082 Liberia Broken Up
5245552 DONA RITA 1960-00 47171dwt 50616 Panama Broken Up
5179727 KAKUHO MARU 1960-03 47005dwt 50382 Japan Broken Up
5263073 OLYMPIC RIDER 1960-01 40471dwt L 60978 Liberia Broken Up
5152339 YANGOS COLOCOTRONIS 1960-07 40237dwt L 77130 Greece Total Loss
5284168 PRESIDENTE DEODORO 1960-04 34000dwt L 52989 Brazil Broken Up
5284285 PRESIDENTE WASHINGTON LUIS 1960-03 33090dwt L 53586 Brazil Total Loss

5245497 BURMAH ZIRCON 1961-01 90301dwt 93222 Liberia Broken Up
5108194 ESSO PEMBROKESHIRE 1961-11 81001dwt 86152 United Kingdom Broken Up
5263229 ANCIENT GIANT 1961-09 76268dwt 78735 Liberia Broken Up
5055593 BURL S. WATSON 1961-01 69965dwt L 106834 Liberia Broken Up
5320510 SEPIA 1961-10 68125dwt 69218 Netherlands Broken Up
5320596 SERENIA 1961-07 67850dwt 60829 United Kingdom Broken Up
5333402 SOLEN 1961-11 67848dwt 72417 United Kingdom Broken Up
5265198 NATALIE I 1961-00 67208dwt 73843 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
5245461 ONYX 1961-01 66525dwt 71521 Liberia Broken Up
5293690 MOHAMED 1961-05 54419dwt 55272 Iran Broken Up
5112470 ZAHARA 1961-01 54391dwt 55272 Iran Broken Up
5042053 GLOBTIK SUN 1961-09 52268dwt 55639 United Kingdom Total Loss
5238169 V. MADRIGAL 1961-09 51270dwt 56103 Philippines Broken Up
5238195 NAVEMAR 1961-03 51270dwt 55171 Venezuela Broken Up
5242392 PERMINA SAMUDRA XIV 1961-00 50893dwt 54194 Liberia Broken Up
5112872 OCEAN HARMONY I 1961-12 50577dwt 54106 Liberia Broken Up
5020158 ANTONIETTA FASSIO 1961-03 50460dwt 59887 Italy Broken Up
5263542 ONDINA 1961-06 49790dwt 53291 Netherlands Broken Up
5264833 TRADE HONOR 1961-12 49425dwt 54183 Greece Broken Up
5108479 AL SHARIFA 1961-03 49400dwt 53281 Egypt Broken Up
5330046 NIMBUS 1961-11 52634 Liberia Broken Up
5097709 EDWARD STEVINSON 1961-02 52555 United Kingdom Broken Up
5107841 ESSO LORRAINE 1961-06 52456 France Broken Up
5084221 DAIEI MARU 1961-01 52098 Japan Broken Up
5364396 ASTRO ORION 1961-08 51978 Panama Broken Up
5152303 GALLANT COLOCOTRONIS 1961-02 51699 Greece Broken Up
6026862 ASIA MARU 1961-10 51655 Japan Broken Up
5363524 CRYSTAL KOBUS 1961-08 51633 Panama Broken Up
5108039 LONG PHOENIX 1961-01 51361 Panama Broken Up
5005419 AGIP VENEZIA 1961-00 51305 Italy Broken Up
5005392 AGIP LIVORNO 1961-00 51199 Italy Broken Up
5005366 AGIP BARI 1961-00 51182 Italy Broken Up
5013894 AMBOISE 1961-01 50963 France Broken Up
5014068 AMELIA GRIMALDI 1961-00 50906 Italy Broken Up
5230234 OVERSEAS JOYCE 1961-00 50642 United States Of America Broken Up
5107712 ESSO KOLN 1961-03 50639 Germany, Federal Republic Of Broken Up
5058301 TEXACO BRISBANE 1961-01 50631 United Kingdom Total Loss
5068485 OSWEGO PEACE 1961-00 50583 Liberia Broken Up
5241049 MONTICELLO VICTORY 1961-00 50019 United States Of America Total Loss
5363079 TOKYO BAY 1961-00 50001 Panama Broken Up

5253640 NISSHO MARU 1962-10 132334dwt 132333 Japan Broken Up
5219369 MANHATTAN 1962-00 108588dwt L 116508 United States Of America Total Loss
5245253 BURMAH JET 1962-07 90625dwt 98471 Liberia Broken Up
5107786 ESSO LIBYA 1962-09 89788dwt 92865 Panama Broken Up
5152327 CERNO 1962-10 51194dwt L 87649 Norway Total Loss
5107554 ESSO HAMPSHIRE 1962-05 85429dwt 86617 United Kingdom Broken Up
5107748 PETROLA 28 1962-09 86413dwt 86413 Greece Broken Up
5403910 ESSO WARWICKSHIRE 1962-12 86115dwt 86115 United Kingdom Broken Up
5106873 ESSO AUSTRIA 1962-06 78564dwt 84228 Panama Broken Up
5108467 ESSO SPAIN 1962-09 89350dwt 83140 Panama Broken Up
5026102 ASA V. CALL 1962-04 69225dwt 75515 Liberia Broken Up
5164198 KAPETAN MARKOS N. L. 1962-11 69938dwt 74364 Greece Total Loss
5058507 TEXACO GREENWICH 1962-09 58752dwt 58752 United Kingdom Broken Up
5042027 CHRISTINE 1962-01 52425dwt 56701 Greece Broken Up
5267926 OCEAN FREEDOM 1962-10 33150dwt L 56569 Liberia Broken Up
5042015 POTOMAC 1962-01 52268dwt 56532 Liberia Broken Up
5170331 HALIFAX 1962-09 52203dwt 56403 Greece Broken Up
5052448 BRITISH CAVALIER 1962-11 52090dwt 56339 United Kingdom Broken Up
5238171 MOBIL ENDURANCE 1962-04 54345dwt 56103 United Kingdom Broken Up
5167774 PERMINA SAMUDRA XI 1962-05 51612dwt 55832 Liberia Broken Up
5143716 FLORA 1962-01 52053dwt 55716 France Broken Up
5052773 BRITISH HUSSAR 1962-05 55598 United Kingdom Broken Up
5348029 T. S. PETERSEN 1962-10 55515 Liberia Broken Up
5052412 BRITISH BOMBARDIER 1962-09 54984 United Kingdom Broken Up
5377434 ALTUS 1962-10 54736 Liberia Broken Up
5337836 MYKALI 1962-12 54649 Liberia Broken Up
5353294 TASSO 1962-06 54142 Germany, Federal Republic Of Broken Up
5266922 KULAND 1962-03 53913 Panama Broken Up
5190824 SEA BREEZE II 1962-00 53783 Panama Broken Up
5057072 SINGAPURA KEDUA 1962-00 53539 Singapore Broken Up
5263683 ONOBA 1962-06 53444 Netherlands Broken Up
5028021 ATA 1962-00 53350 Turkey Broken Up
5352159 PEDOULAS 1962-00 53280 Panama Broken Up
5107827 ESSO LINCOLN 1962-09 52537 United Kingdom Broken Up
5028978 ATLANTIC CHALLENGER 1962-01 52370 Liberia Broken Up
5318804 AL HUSSEIN B. 1962-00 52332 Panama Broken Up
5070206 NEPTUNE SPICA 1962-01 52234 Singapore Broken Up
5399339 GARNET 1962-11 52179 Panama Broken Up
5137614 CORAL SEA 1962-06 51741 Liberia Broken Up
5323225 SCANDIC GULL 1962-00 51727 Liberia Broken Up
5297309 GALAXY 1962-02 51718 Liberia Broken Up
5410286 ARCO COMPETITOR 1962-07 51536 Liberia Broken Up
5229429 MATSUSHIMA MARU No. 2 1962-09 51459 Japan Broken Up
5397252 CAROLYN 1962-00 51188 Liberia Broken Up
5197298 KUDAMATSU MARU 1962-00 50946 Japan Broken Up
5241116 MONTPELIER VICTORY 1962-00 50244 United States Of America Broken Up
5291953 TEXACO LIVERPOOL 1962-11 50120 United Kingdom Broken Up

5407215 MOBIL IMPORTER 1963-10 102355dwt 105665 Liberia Broken Up
5412648 MONTANA 1963-00 101307dwt 102932 Liberia Broken Up
6401581 DAN HU 1963-00 96140dwt 97682 China, People's Republic Of Broken Up
6107252 PETROLA 26 1963-00 94692dwt 96211 Greece Broken Up
5403881 ESSO DEUTSCHLAND 1963-07 94556dwt 97614 Germany, Federal Republic Of Broken Up
5419206 OKLAHOMA 1963-00 94426dwt 95941 Liberia Broken Up
5423843 ESSO YORKSHIRE 1963-12 94252dwt 97300 United Kingdom Broken Up
5422239 RAMA NATOMAS 1963-12 91419dwt 94376 Bermuda Broken Up
5427629 JAGRANDA 1963-12 89800dwt 92705 Norway Broken Up
5413393 SARAH C.GETTY 1963-09 84263dwt 86989 Liberia Broken Up
5422497 SIVELLA 1963-11 81566dwt 82875 France Broken Up
5401948 BRITISH MARINER 1963-10 74644dwt 75842 United Kingdom Broken Up
5391014 WILLIAM M. ALLEN 1963-11 73149dwt 71728 Liberia Broken Up
5349853 TAIWA MARU 1963-03 72389dwt 74730 Japan Broken Up
6400771 TONEGAWA MARU 1963-12 72256dwt 74593 Japan Broken Up
5404897 HATSUSHIMA MARU 1963-07 71259dwt 76657 Japan Broken Up
5349279 KLELIA 1963-00 69533dwt 69533 Panama Broken Up
6402030 TRADE FORTITUDE 1963-00 65550dwt 66602 Greece Broken Up
5429213 TENRYUSAN MARU 1963-12 65197dwt 67306 Japan Broken Up
5281025 FARMER 1963-00 63860dwt 64884 Panama Broken Up
5042003 MARGARITIS 1963-00 63782dwt 64802 Cyprus Broken Up
5379119 VERITAS 1963-00 63715dwt 63109 Malta Broken Up
5404471 IRINI M. 1963-09 63630dwt 64651 Greece Broken Up
5416670 MEITETSU MARU 1963-10 62181dwt 64193 Japan Broken Up
5114258 CHERRY PARK 1963-00 60960dwt 61938 Liberia Broken Up
5421613 KRISTEL 1963-10 60584dwt 60584 Panama Broken Up
5422368 THRACIAN SHIRLEY 1963-00 60500dwt 61471 Panama Broken Up
5418123 TATSUTASAN MARU 1963-09 60458dwt 61428 Japan Broken Up
5316313 SOUTH STAR 1963-01 60328dwt 62279 Liberia Broken Up
5402916 SAFINA SAUDIA 1963-10 60328dwt 61296 Saudi Arabia Broken Up
5426792 BURMAH AGATE 1963-12 57600dwt 62663 Liberia Total Loss
5417002 OLYMPIC CHARIOT 1963-11 55939dwt 59859 Liberia Broken Up


6524163 ORIENTAL DRAGON 1965-12 124764dwt 126766 Liberia Broken Up
6525715 TAKASAGO MARU 1965-12 101134dwt 104406 Japan Broken Up
6518542 IYOHARU MARU 1965-00 101721dwt 103353 Japan Broken Up
6515356 MESSINIAKI TOLMI 1965-00 102690dwt 104337 Greece Broken Up
6522311 LONDON 1965-09 102819dwt 106145 Liberia Broken Up
6514625 MESSINIAKI ANDREIA 1965-06 106693dwt 110144 Liberia Broken Up
6510540 BRITISH ADMIRAL 1965-08 111393dwt 114996 United Kingdom Broken Up
6518968 YAMAJU MARU 1965-09 119250dwt 123107 Japan Broken Up
6512196 PETROS 1965-00 78155dwt 81952 Liberia Broken Up
6512627 MARIBLANCA III 1965-00 79082dwt 80351 Cyprus Broken Up
6503066 OCEAN VOYAGER 1965-01 81160dwt 83785 Greece Broken Up
6520569 BORWI 1965-12 81740dwt 84383 Norway Broken Up
6518671 KAVO SPATHI 1965-00 84256dwt 84659 Cyprus Broken Up
6516702 CARDIFF II 1965-09 84620dwt 87357 Liberia Broken Up
6520935 TALIA 1965-00 85680dwt 85680 Panama Broken Up
6512811 MOBIL JAPAN 1965-07 86382dwt 89176 Liberia Broken Up
6507672 GRAND YOUTH 1965-00 87069dwt 88142 Panama Broken Up
6500703 LOYALTY I 1965-00 90268dwt 91716 Panama Broken Up
6510538 WORLD FRIENDSHIP 1965-04 91444dwt 91444 Liberia Broken Up
6421098 ON SUNG 1965-01 94021dwt 95529 Korea, North Broken Up
6503755 OLYMPIC FAME 1965-02 94956dwt 96479 Liberia Broken Up
6505624 UGO 1965-00 96170dwt 97708 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
6420252 TEXACO MARACAIBO 1965-01 97177dwt 100320 Panama Broken Up
6506355 MALMOHUS 1965-10 97940dwt 101107 Sweden Broken Up
6518061 HAWAIIAN PATRIOT 1965-11 99416dwt 102632 Liberia Total Loss
6523937 IRENES SERENADE 1965-00 99688dwt 105460 Greece Total Loss

6620371 IDEMITSU MARU 1966-12 206106dwt 209413 Japan Broken Up
6524383 TOKYO MARU 1966-01 151256dwt 159815 Japan Broken Up
6615039 BILBAO 1966-08 149556dwt 151955 Liberia Broken Up
6700640 MERRYLAND 1966-11 149513dwt 152035 Panama Broken Up
6606210 BERN 1966-02 149513dwt 151912 Liberia Broken Up
6704311 MOLDA 1966-12 143620dwt 145924 Norway Broken Up
6617245 HOKAKU MARU 1966-10 126067dwt 130145 Japan Broken Up
6604535 MARIPERLA 1966-04 122030dwt 128398 Cyprus Broken Up
6619748 SEA COLORADO 1966-11 121718dwt 130533 Liberia Broken Up
6615077 GOLDEN SPRAY 1966-11 121185dwt 125104 Panama Broken Up
6606014 COASTAL SPIRIT 1966-05 121185dwt 123129 Liberia Broken Up
6610170 JAPAN JASMIN 1966-08 121129dwt 125873 Japan Broken Up
6613902 CHIHIRO MARU 1966-10 120972dwt 124885 Japan Broken Up
6601741 KYRNICOS E 1966-01 120303dwt 122233 Greece Broken Up
6608531 KAHO MARU 1966-05 119383dwt 121298 Japan Broken Up
6618768 NISO 1966-11 119378dwt 121293 Netherlands Broken Up
6607551 BRITISH ARGOSY 1966-07 112910dwt 116562 United Kingdom Broken Up
6709036 GOLAR NIKKO 1966-12 111036dwt 114621 Liberia Broken Up
6621595 KAVO MALEAS 1966-10 107023dwt 108740 Cyprus Broken Up
6618562 GWENOLA 1966-09 102633dwt 105983 France Broken Up
6616095 PETROSTAR XV 1966-10 102077dwt 103715 Saudi Arabia Broken Up
6622020 SHIN OSAKA MARU 1966-12 102052dwt 103689 Panama Broken Up
6613768 JOREK TRADER 1966-11 99347dwt 102560 Norway Broken Up

6726278 BERGEHUS 1967-10 202557dwt 205808 Liberia Broken Up
6700676 JASANKOA 1967-02 154934dwt 170269 Norway Broken Up
6709543 TENKO MARU 1967-06 158101dwt 163214 Japan Broken Up
6718207 SHOYO MARU 1967-09 150728dwt 157825 Japan Broken Up
6720327 MEISEN MARU 1967-08 150445dwt 155311 Japan Broken Up
6729256 GEKKO MARU 1967-09 134940dwt 139305 Japan Broken Up
6729713 SYNETOS 1967-09 132700dwt 134828 Greece Broken Up
6801987 TRADE INDEPENDENCE 1967-12 122879dwt 124850 Greece Broken Up
6705470 CHOJA MARU 1967-04 120972dwt 124885 Japan Broken Up
6702612 MOBIL LIGHT 1967-01 116946dwt 118822 Liberia Broken Up
6722002 NATICINA 1967-09 115600dwt 117455 Liberia Broken Up
6714720 NARICA 1967-09 113484dwt 115306 Liberia Broken Up
6711704 PETRO ABERDEEN 1967-04 111052dwt 111052 United Kingdom Broken Up
6729268 MAGNOLIA 1967-12 110456dwt 112228 Liberia Total Loss
6729414 WEBY 1967-11 108500dwt 110241 Gibraltar Broken Up
6719249 TRADE STAR 1967-08 105127dwt 106814 Greece Broken Up
6705975 IBRAHIM B 1967-04 103785dwt 105446 Panama Broken Up
6724983 ALY B. 1967-10 103671dwt 105334 Panama Broken Up
6721254 KYRNICOS E 1967-06 103000dwt 104652 Malta Broken Up
6802333 PHILIPPE NOIR 1967-12 102885dwt 104536 Greece Broken Up
6729725 LACONIAN 1967-12 102154dwt 103793 Liberia Broken Up
6720767 THEO 1967-08 100885dwt 102504 Cyprus Broken Up
6800414 BLUE SKIES 1967-12 100700dwt 101977 Panama Broken Up
6714081 ALLEGRO 1967-03 100108dwt 100221 Liberia Broken Up
6709232 SAFINA STAR 1967-06 97550dwt 100705 Saudi Arabia Broken Up
6709024 FIDELIO 1967-03 95648dwt 100311 Greece Broken Up

6815938 UNIVERSE KUWAIT 1968-09 326648dwt 332092 Gibraltar Broken Up
6815940 UNIVERSE ISLAND 1968-09 326585dwt 331825 China, Republic Of (Taiwan) Broken Up
6811047 BULFORD 1968-06 214204dwt 214204 Greece Broken Up
6806365 MUREX 1968-07 212150dwt 212150 Tunisia Broken Up
6803727 MAGDALA 1968-08 211789dwt 215187 France Broken Up
6823090 MEDORA 1968-11 210658dwt 210658 St Vincent & The Grenadines Broken Up
6828296 META 1968-12 210233dwt 210233 Netherlands Antilles Broken Up
6727387 MEGARA 1968-01 210067dwt 213437 Norway Broken Up
6818760 METULA 1968-09 210035dwt 210035 Netherlands Antilles Total Loss
6729969 MACOMA 1968-01 209995dwt 209995 Netherlands Antilles Broken Up
6826107 DIRCH MAERSK 1968-12 208899dwt 208899 Denmark Broken Up
6728599 MARISA 1968-03 206937dwt 213630 Liberia Total Loss
6827204 YOWA MARU 1968-11 206557dwt 209871 Japan Broken Up
6822084 MANGELIA 1968-11 206525dwt 209838 Korea, South Broken Up
6807644 BERGE COMMANDER 1968-05 206198dwt 206198 Panama Total Loss
6813681 KIHO MARU 1968-07 201177dwt 201177 Greece Broken Up
6815201 MARINULA 1968-08 198636dwt 198636 Netherlands Antilles Broken Up
6806614 NICHOLAS 1968-05 195565dwt 195557 Greece Broken Up
6813590 GLAROS 1968-07 195119dwt 195119 Greece Broken Up


----------



## narra

Hi Davierhof.is that a misspell British Silor/instead of British Sailor ? great list. Narra.


----------



## davierh

narra said:


> Hi Davierhof.is that a misspell British Silor/instead of British Sailor ? great list. Narra.


Many thanks,
Yes I misspelt it!! fingers,old age,etc


----------



## sidsal

How times change. In 1947 I was 2nd Mate in Esso and was summoned back from leave to fly to NY (22 hour flight from Heathrow - plane got lost and went via Azores and Sydney Cape Breton). We were to join the world's largest tanker - 36,000 tons !!!! We were installed in the AbbeyHotel in NY whilst the US unions argued that a Limey crew should not have this first big tanker. In the end they won and we all sailed back home n the old Queen Mary. I joined the second one - Esso Stockholm f I remember rightly - or was it Esso Zurich


----------



## borderreiver

Were is the Kaszmah in the above list.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Were there no tanker built in 1964? The list seems to jump from 1963 to 1965 with nothing in between.


----------



## Robert Bush

Dear Davierh,
Very interesting list. Will join the nittpickers, Universe Island must be Universe Ireland. Joined the Bulk Trader as Chief Mate 1961, the last of DKL's Norfolk built vessels, extremely fast and very hot. The German Master became a Kiel Canal Pilot. Mr. Ludwig was one of the few owners who designed, built, crewed and operated his own ships, he even had an in house Union.

g


----------



## narra

Hi Davierhof. I was not nit-picking I was looking for the Sailor in your list.Iwas on her when she was the largest one afloat and flagship of the fleet in Jan54.We were running from Isle of grain to Menna-al-Madi ? Not sure on spelling.cheers Narra.


----------



## davierh

borderreiver said:


> Were is the Kaszmah in the above list.


Sorry ,I have no listing of Kaszmah but do have a ship vlcc Kazimah built 1982 by IHI yard number K2766 that date does not fall in the list.


----------



## borderreiver

Kazimah was the super tanker built for the Kuwait oil tanker. Seem to remember it was 55000 dot hat two tanks could be used as cargo or bunkers. She hit a rock in Suze cancel spilling a lot of cargo cancel caught fire which in turn a dredger caught fire the ships follow turned into the bank and damaged them self's. This was at the time the largest insurance claim marine. Later she blocked out of Cape Town and drift aground off Robin island.


----------



## Ron Stringer

I was not being difficult either, I was looking for the ss _Regent Pembroke_ which was built and launched at the Vickers Naval Yard on the Tyne in 1964. I stood by her late in 1964 and went on the builder's trials and then the maiden voyage, starting early in the New Year, 1965.

I wondered why there was no mention of her and initially thought it was because she was not big enough (63,000 dwt) to qualify, before noticing that there were no ships at all recorded for the year 1964.

Hence my (so far) unanswered question.


----------



## davierh

Ron Stringer said:


> I was not being difficult either, I was looking for the ss _Regent Pembroke_ which was built and launched at the Vickers Naval Yard on the Tyne in 1964. I stood by her late in 1964 and went on the builder's trials and then the maiden voyage, starting early in the New Year, 1965.
> 
> I wondered why there was no mention of her and initially thought it was because she was not big enough (63,000 dwt) to qualify, before noticing that there were no ships at all recorded for the year 1964.
> 
> Hence my (so far) unanswered question.


Ron

Below is the missing 1964 list I did not included as generally all ships built in 1963 were larger than those in 1964 Regent Pembroke tonnage is well below that oF those on the list

1964 
6501317	Oigawa Maru	61565	102288 258.50	246.00	40.20	Hitachi	Innoshima	4039
6502529	Kirishima Maru	57609	99286	17/09/1964 262.00	249.00	40.50	Kure Zosensho	Kure	88
6419461	Yamamitzu Maru	62065	98080 257.10	246.00	40.20	Hitachi	Innoshima	4038
6407157	Negishi Maru	53857	95743 254.50	242.00	37.30	Mitsubishi	Nagasaki	1581
5424770	Mobil Daylight	58153	95715	31/08/1963 270.60	257.00	38.90	Sasebo	Sasebo	150
6414459	Mobil Astral	58147	95713	11/05/1964 270.60	257.00	39.00	Sasebo	Sasebo	151
6406361	Esso Bayern	52338	94825	13/01/1964 265.00	250.20	38.20	Howaldtswerke	Hamburg	950
6420238	Triad	51542	94576 255.30	242.00	37.30	Mitsubishi	Nagasaki	1525
6401725	Petrola XXVII	53342	94512 01/02/1964	262.50	249.90	38.20	Weser	bREMEN	1340
6415984	Ottowa	51756	93231	10/06/1964	22/12/1964	259.90	248.70	38.20	Swan Hunter	Wallsend	2003
6422171	Roger Gasquet	53632	91885	28/09/1964 263.80 37.30	Latlantique	St Nazaire	D22
6400434	Oswego Courage	49311	91356	01/11/1963 265.00	255.80	37.20	Thomson J L	North Sands	709

PS As I do not know how to modify/alter THE original postings I am unable to correct spelling mistakes
Regards To all
Richard


----------



## Ron Stringer

Many thanks. It is quite amazing how rapid was the increase in size, year on year. They seem to jump about 10,000 tons every year at first in the 1960s and then at an ever-increasing rate. In 1964 the going rate appeared to be about 90-100K.


----------



## Ian Rae

THE ULTIMATE OIL TANKER

On 16th September 1966, speaking at the reception following the launch, the Chairman of Associated Shipbuilders, Sir John Hunter announced “that without any further capital expenditure, they could build a tanker of no less than I million tons deadweight ……..” .
This suggestion would take shipbuilding on the River Tyne, the birth place of deep sea oil tankers, into a different league all together.
This was the era when tanker operators were in a headlong stampede for building berths, as ship capacities escalated worldwide.
The growth of the oil tanker really took off from the end of World War II, the T2s’ with a deadweight of 16,800 tons were the norm. As the world’s industries started to re-build after the devastation there was a consequential increase in the demand for oil to fuel the burgeoning tiger economies. This meant an expansion and increase in the output from the refineries.
The tanker operators reasoned that if they could build larger ships then the transportation price for a barrel of oil would reduce, and by doubling the dimensions of a T2 tanker, such a ship would carry eleven times the quantity of oil.
The United Nations instituted, Intergovernmental Maritime Consultative Organisation (IMCO) in 1948, which would issue various protocols to oversee the safe operation of oil tankers. 
The industrialised nations struggled to meet the demand for steel, as Governments’ strove to re-build nations’ economies after the war, this lead to policies to ration supplies to a whole range of industries. This created a situation where ship owners were reserving building berths in the shipyards, years in advance of their needs. The Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co. Ltd. led the way after World War II, when it ordered four 28,000dwt tankers. The first to be launched was the “Velutina” from Swans, Wallsend yard by H.R.H. Princess Margaret on 4th April 1950.
As oil demand and refineries expanded in the 1950s’ so did the size of the ships with new regulations, scantling and freeboard upgrades from the classification societies, and during the decade leading to a steady rise in the size of ships.
British shipyards were hampered for space as the urban sprawl of previous decades had hemmed them into what in earlier decades were considered ample room for the industry. The UK yards also went through vast modernisation programmes in the 1950and 60s’ to improve productivity as they moved away from outdated and time consuming building methods.
The shipyards on the River Tyne had been merged under the Geddes Report in 1966, taking the name Associated Shipbuilders , a name which was pretty quickly dropped in favour of Swan Hunter & Tyne Shipbuilders, under the Chairmanship of Sir John Hunter. 


The design team was led by the technical director Dr.Fred Taylor, and in 1966 stunned the general public on Tyneside with plans to build a mammoth tanker. The ship would be 1722 feet long(o.a.), with a beam of 250 feet ,depth of 140 feet. The ship would have a deadweight of 915,958 tons, with a cargo capacity of 43,574,560 cubic feet, giving a loaded displacement of 1,107,473 tons on a draught of 105 feet, and a block coefficient of .9124. Twin Sulzer 12 RND 105 engines giving 80,000BHP giving a speed of 14.3knots, while using 392 tons of fuel a day at sea, the propellers would weigh 65 tons each.
As alternative a paper was submitted a little later to the Institute of Marine Engineers by three of its members, who suggested an alternative machinery configuration, they argued that a twin screw ship with two rudders and possibly twin skegs’ which would add to the ships underwater resistance was not perhaps the best arrangement and that a triple screw ship might be better, having a central propeller and widely space wing propellers ( preferably controllable pitch) which could be used effectively at slow speeds when manoeuvring. 
It was estimated that the ship would cost £40m to build, with daily running costs of £5120 !! ! The ship would have a seven deck high accommodation block for the 44 crew .The ship was too big to build in one piece so would be built in halves. The estimated launch weight for the aft part would have been 71,700 tons and the fore part 73,400 tons. It is not known what the Tyne Improvement Commissions attitudes were with regard to any damage that might be caused during launches, and the effects on the environment with the amount of water displaced during the launching process. Along with all the dredging that would be needed, and disruption to the normal flow of river traffic, passing up to the deep sea berths Newcastle Quayside and beyond. 
The tank arrangement consisted of ten centre tanks no longer than 150 feet and twenty six wing tanks for cargo oil, and eight wing tanks for clean water ballast totalling 28,310 tons. IMCO also insisted on Nos 1 – 4 tanks had double bottoms for sea water ballast as a precaution against grounding. As there were no drydocks big enough to take such a structure (at the time) , these would be joined by the means of a cofferdam placed around the exterior of the ship large enough for the construction team to weld the two halves together – quite a task !
Other options included creating a new yard on the river with a large building dock. While Swans looked at the larger ship, and considered designing a 650,000dwt ship, Harland and Wolff carried out similar studies on a 500, 000dwt ship. Finite element calculations were carried via BRSA’s computers , the National Physical Laboratory, Naval Constructors Research Establishment, and of course Lloyds were all involved in the project overseen by the Ministry of Technology with a fraction of the development costs. At the same time Det Norske Veritas were developing their regulations for 500,00 dwt vessels. Their view was that a one million deadweight ship was technically feasible, but it would depend on shipowners, brokers, insurance experts, and yard owners as to the economical and practical considerations of such a vessel. Although I have seen no evidence it would be safe to assume that the Japanese would also have been looking at the same options too.


Operationally the report suggested the following scenario that a fleet of three ,million tonners making 4.53 voyages per year could do the work of ten, 260,000tonners.Transporting 12.8 million tons of crude a year from the Persian Gulf to Europe. Such a small number of vessels would introduce further risks into the transportation systems, a risk of loss or damage, time for repairs, and problems with scheduling .
The additional costs of upgrading and expansion of existing refineries to cope with were not factored into the costs of the proposed ships, but it was thought that the cost of these upgrades, would wipe out about half of the freight saving costs that a million deadweight ship might accrue, and savings would be more realistic if ship owners built ships of between 400,000 -600,000dwt ships. 
Because of the ships large loaded draft, the discharge of the cargo was an issue. The cheapest option was to discharge at single buoy moorings, which could be disrupted by weather or the fact that different refineries might require part of the cargo. This led onto the possibility of the use of a transhipment terminal, 500 miles short of the refinery such as Bantry Bay. Lightening at sea, in the western approaches, as severe restrictions would be imposed if the normal route had her using the English Channel, was another costly option, was also considered and it was thought likely that 400,000 tons would have to be off loaded to reduce the ships draught sufficiently to about 20 metres so she could enter existing ports. This would require either six 70,000dwt, or two 200,000dwt shuttle tankers, however this operation was thought would take two or three days, with risks of delay and the integration of schedules of up to seven different ships. 
The study of the proposed ship suggested that around half the freighting cost advantage could disappear in the additional costs incurred, such as transhipment or additional shore investment. A 400,000 to 600,000dwt size of tanker could probably achieve more easily a 10% saving per ton in shipment costs compared with a 250,000dwt ship, rather than the 20% saving assumed for the million tonner. In the end only a handful of half million deadweight ships were built, with several of them ending up as FPSOs’ or storage vessels. Which proved in time, the limit of risk the oil companies and their insurers were prepared to go to.

Meanwhile in the far east and elsewhere in Europe vast modern shipyards were being created from global sponsored reconstruction funds. These yards used production line techniques, the only one in the UK to compare was the building dock in Harland & Wolff’s yard which came on stream in 1968. In the previous year Verlome announced plans to build two docks and one slipway at Rosenberg capable of building ships of 900,000 dwt., while Japanese builders joined the stampede to provide new yards on green field sites, at the same time as offering heavily discounted prices for the ships. Charging less for the steel required for overseas contracts while Japanese domestic ship owners paid the going rate. 
A 250,000 dwt tanker would require 30,000 tons of steel to build. Meanwhile the economics in the UK for building large tankers were such that in 1969 a 200,000 dwt tanker would cost £25/deadweight ton, while a 100,000dwt ship would cost £33/deadweight ton, and that building one 200,000dwt ship would cost £300,000 less than building two 100,000 dwt ships. 
Not all tanker operational requirements were discussed for the million deadweight ship, some of the issues which would have needed resolving were :
Tank coating integrity, inspection and maintenance when dealing with a highly corrosive cargoes.
Drydocks, although some were in the planning stages. 
Welding higher tensile grade of steel (if used) to reduce the lightship, and consequently increase the deadweight on the same draft, would have to reviewed because of the hogging and sagging and stresses incurred could lead to weld fractures on such a vessel in cold waters. Due in part to the lack of experience of welding plate of up to 50mm thick
IMCO might impose anti-pollution and revised safety requirements which could impact the cost of the project. Following the “Torrey Canyon” disaster in March 1967, not only were operators but the general public became acutely aware of the consequences of the transport of large volumes of oil. This led to IMCO imposing MARPOL (Marine Pollution) Protocols on the industry. While there had always been cases where some Captains had dumped their cleaned tank residue into the open sea , the problem has not registered with the general public until the accident. The thought of a ship carrying ten times the amount concentrated the minds. Once again while there had always been instances of tanker explosions while tank cleaning, the reasons why were not fully understood until the mid 1970s’ after a series of VLCC accidents in a matter of weeks. Created by a fine water spray system that in some cases, which could become electrically charged, thus causing an explosion. This induced further study leading to crude oil washing followed by the inert gas system. The month before the design of the 1million dwt tanker was announced by Swan Hunter, “British Crown” had blown up when loading 25,500 tons of crude oil at Umm Said with the loss of 19 lives, due to a spark from an electrical motor. The problems surrounding all these issues were yet to be addressed. 
The stopping distances of a 200,000dwt ship take 2.5 miles to make a crash stop, while to alter course 20 degrees would take one minute twelve seconds during which time the ship will travel one and a half ships lengths. Food for thought when manoeuvring a one million deadweight ship !
Pipe couplings for cargo pipes of more than a metre in diameter would need to be developed using know how from the offshore industries. 
Areas in the engineering spaces such as shaft seals, stern glands would have to be up graded, and easy access created for maintenance etc.
It was thought unlikely at the time that any oil terminal had the capacity to absorb one million tons in one cargo, or its storage and whether they had the depth of water to take such a vessel. One option put forward the Onassis Technical Group a few years later suggested the ambitious ”Delta” system , which involved a mother ship carrying four 250,000dwt “caissons”, in a piggy back fashion. On arrival at a pre-determined point offshore, the mother ship would be ballasted down, and the caissons would then be detached and towed away to exiting shore terminals. The mother ship would have all the propulsion, accommodation and navigation systems. Each caisson would have its own cargo pumping system and would be towed to a reception port while the mother ship remained off shore. As these caissons would have a draught of 33 metres another option proposed by the design team, would be to ballast the caisson so that it rolled over onto its side, thereby reducing its draught, so it could enter a port which was shallower. No details were revealed as to how the caissons would be attached to the mother ship which would have to been substantial to say the least. 
Another concern was the volatility and fickle nature of the geopolitics of OPEC and the oil supplying states and guarantees of safe passage.
In October 1974 Swan Hunter’s Technical Director Dr. Fred Taylor said ”……that in certain sectors of the market for new ships there was an increasing tendency for severe random disturbances to occur which there was no control or forecast capability, such as the wars in the middle east, foreign government stimulation and OPEC production restrictions”. The price spike by OPEC in 1973 when they increased the price of a barrel of crude four fold led to large lay ups throwing the markets into turmoil. As an example “British Respect” a brand new 277,000dwt ship completed in September 1974, went into a long lay up on delivery from the Japanese shipyard. These factors made operators wary of committing large sums of money to projects, which could be high jacked by events. The crisis for shipbuilding worldwide was reached in 1975 by over ambitious expansionist polices by shipyards in the far east, leading to a total collapse of the tanker market. A few months later, the much vaunted Swan Maritime deal, which would have given work to the yards on the Tyne for a decade, building tankers, lay dead in the water, along with plans to create the world’s largest ship.


----------



## david freeman

it is vey difficult to answer the first post on this subject. The writer asks what it is like (the movement-racking, pitching and listing) on a large single skinned or and double skinned tanker of some 250,000dwt + imperial tonnes)
Bridge officers and watchkeeper from the bridge aft (Most constructed for safety reasons after the (malpassa, king hakkon, and Matra explosions in the mid 60's), would comment on this subject.
I would point you to the OBO designs and the loss of the Derbyshire, here it was a fault of or lack of understanding of the framing both longtitudinally and athwart ships in the fore and after sections of the ship.
It is forever the naval architects nightmare, as how to construct a vessel at a cost.
On of the factors I and my fellow shipmates at the time discussed in the 60's was a tanker that was double skinned.
With the load on top/ballasting arrangement after cargo discharge (And non dedicated permanent ballast tanks: the noted corrosion on untreated and unprotected steel work webs and frames was horrifying to see-cathodic protection was but a token solution. and the fear of cargo leaks into the double skin was a thing of nightmares.
So one pays ones money and takes ones chance.


----------



## Steve Sowrey

I remember during the Iran / Iraq war, sitting stbd side the Seawise Giant on the Shell Tanker SS Lepeta, 278,000 tonne, she was 678,000 tonne and a shuttle tanker laid portside, 250,000 tonne, at Fujaria, whilst the shuttle tanker pumped through the seawise giant to us. One sobering comment was " You realise we are probably the biggest radar blip in the world at this moment!"
Very shortly after leaving the gulf we received news to say the Seawise Giant had been hit by an Iranian missle attack. If it hadn't been for some mines that had floating in and out of the Straits of Hormus we would not have technically been within the "War zone". Oh happy days!


----------



## gdynia

http://petroglobalnews.com/2013/08/the-top-ten-largest-oil-tankers-ever-built/

I remember loading off the Seawise Giant in Hormuz offshore on the back of her bridge was a magnetic chess board


----------



## Steve Sowrey

I remember they officers were Japanese and the crew were Korean. Not a good mix as I can recall at least two "set too's" on deck whilst we were there, between the two cultures. Highly entertaining , hands and feet flying in all directions!


----------



## George Bis

She might not be the words largest by today's standards but the Naess Sovereign aka Burma Zircon was big enough for me during the seven months I was on her.


----------



## Thomas L.

Hi.Just a question.Seawise from C Y Tung...Is this the same CY Tung who bought the Queen Elizabeth to change her in a floating university in 
Hong Kong ?Unfortunately she burned out.Best wishes Thomas


----------



## George Bis

Thomas L. said:


> Hi.Just a question.Seawise from C Y Tung...Is this the same CY Tung who bought the Queen Elizabeth to change her in a floating university in
> Hong Kong ?Unfortunately she burned out.Best wishes Thomas


Sounds very likely but I would not like to be certain.
Think that financial bracket is a Farley small world.
Best wishes
George


----------



## George Bis

Ian Rae said:


> THE ULTIMATE OIL TANKER
> 
> On 16th September 1966, speaking at the reception following the launch, the Chairman of Associated Shipbuilders, Sir John Hunter announced “that without any further capital expenditure, they could build a tanker of no less than I million tons deadweight ……..” .
> This suggestion would take shipbuilding on the River Tyne, the birth place of deep sea oil tankers, into a different league all together.
> This was the era when tanker operators were in a headlong stampede for building berths, as ship capacities escalated worldwide.
> The growth of the oil tanker really took off from the end of World War II, the T2s’ with a deadweight of 16,800 tons were the norm. As the world’s industries started to re-build after the devastation there was a consequential increase in the demand for oil to fuel the burgeoning tiger economies. This meant an expansion and increase in the output from the refineries.
> The tanker operators reasoned that if they could build larger ships then the transportation price for a barrel of oil would reduce, and by doubling the dimensions of a T2 tanker, such a ship would carry eleven times the quantity of oil.
> The United Nations instituted, Intergovernmental Maritime Consultative Organisation (IMCO) in 1948, which would issue various protocols to oversee the safe operation of oil tankers.
> The industrialised nations struggled to meet the demand for steel, as Governments’ strove to re-build nations’ economies after the war, this lead to policies to ration supplies to a whole range of industries. This created a situation where ship owners were reserving building berths in the shipyards, years in advance of their needs. The Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co. Ltd. led the way after World War II, when it ordered four 28,000dwt tankers. The first to be launched was the “Velutina” from Swans, Wallsend yard by H.R.H. Princess Margaret on 4th April 1950.
> As oil demand and refineries expanded in the 1950s’ so did the size of the ships with new regulations, scantling and freeboard upgrades from the classification societies, and during the decade leading to a steady rise in the size of ships.
> British shipyards were hampered for space as the urban sprawl of previous decades had hemmed them into what in earlier decades were considered ample room for the industry. The UK yards also went through vast modernisation programmes in the 1950and 60s’ to improve productivity as they moved away from outdated and time consuming building methods.
> The shipyards on the River Tyne had been merged under the Geddes Report in 1966, taking the name Associated Shipbuilders , a name which was pretty quickly dropped in favour of Swan Hunter & Tyne Shipbuilders, under the Chairmanship of Sir John Hunter.
> 
> 
> The design team was led by the technical director Dr.Fred Taylor, and in 1966 stunned the general public on Tyneside with plans to build a mammoth tanker. The ship would be 1722 feet long(o.a.), with a beam of 250 feet ,depth of 140 feet. The ship would have a deadweight of 915,958 tons, with a cargo capacity of 43,574,560 cubic feet, giving a loaded displacement of 1,107,473 tons on a draught of 105 feet, and a block coefficient of .9124. Twin Sulzer 12 RND 105 engines giving 80,000BHP giving a speed of 14.3knots, while using 392 tons of fuel a day at sea, the propellers would weigh 65 tons each.
> As alternative a paper was submitted a little later to the Institute of Marine Engineers by three of its members, who suggested an alternative machinery configuration, they argued that a twin screw ship with two rudders and possibly twin skegs’ which would add to the ships underwater resistance was not perhaps the best arrangement and that a triple screw ship might be better, having a central propeller and widely space wing propellers ( preferably controllable pitch) which could be used effectively at slow speeds when manoeuvring.
> It was estimated that the ship would cost £40m to build, with daily running costs of £5120 !! ! The ship would have a seven deck high accommodation block for the 44 crew .The ship was too big to build in one piece so would be built in halves. The estimated launch weight for the aft part would have been 71,700 tons and the fore part 73,400 tons. It is not known what the Tyne Improvement Commissions attitudes were with regard to any damage that might be caused during launches, and the effects on the environment with the amount of water displaced during the launching process. Along with all the dredging that would be needed, and disruption to the normal flow of river traffic, passing up to the deep sea berths Newcastle Quayside and beyond.
> The tank arrangement consisted of ten centre tanks no longer than 150 feet and twenty six wing tanks for cargo oil, and eight wing tanks for clean water ballast totalling 28,310 tons. IMCO also insisted on Nos 1 – 4 tanks had double bottoms for sea water ballast as a precaution against grounding. As there were no drydocks big enough to take such a structure (at the time) , these would be joined by the means of a cofferdam placed around the exterior of the ship large enough for the construction team to weld the two halves together – quite a task !
> Other options included creating a new yard on the river with a large building dock. While Swans looked at the larger ship, and considered designing a 650,000dwt ship, Harland and Wolff carried out similar studies on a 500, 000dwt ship. Finite element calculations were carried via BRSA’s computers , the National Physical Laboratory, Naval Constructors Research Establishment, and of course Lloyds were all involved in the project overseen by the Ministry of Technology with a fraction of the development costs. At the same time Det Norske Veritas were developing their regulations for 500,00 dwt vessels. Their view was that a one million deadweight ship was technically feasible, but it would depend on shipowners, brokers, insurance experts, and yard owners as to the economical and practical considerations of such a vessel. Although I have seen no evidence it would be safe to assume that the Japanese would also have been looking at the same options too.
> 
> 
> Operationally the report suggested the following scenario that a fleet of three ,million tonners making 4.53 voyages per year could do the work of ten, 260,000tonners.Transporting 12.8 million tons of crude a year from the Persian Gulf to Europe. Such a small number of vessels would introduce further risks into the transportation systems, a risk of loss or damage, time for repairs, and problems with scheduling .
> The additional costs of upgrading and expansion of existing refineries to cope with were not factored into the costs of the proposed ships, but it was thought that the cost of these upgrades, would wipe out about half of the freight saving costs that a million deadweight ship might accrue, and savings would be more realistic if ship owners built ships of between 400,000 -600,000dwt ships.
> Because of the ships large loaded draft, the discharge of the cargo was an issue. The cheapest option was to discharge at single buoy moorings, which could be disrupted by weather or the fact that different refineries might require part of the cargo. This led onto the possibility of the use of a transhipment terminal, 500 miles short of the refinery such as Bantry Bay. Lightening at sea, in the western approaches, as severe restrictions would be imposed if the normal route had her using the English Channel, was another costly option, was also considered and it was thought likely that 400,000 tons would have to be off loaded to reduce the ships draught sufficiently to about 20 metres so she could enter existing ports. This would require either six 70,000dwt, or two 200,000dwt shuttle tankers, however this operation was thought would take two or three days, with risks of delay and the integration of schedules of up to seven different ships.
> The study of the proposed ship suggested that around half the freighting cost advantage could disappear in the additional costs incurred, such as transhipment or additional shore investment. A 400,000 to 600,000dwt size of tanker could probably achieve more easily a 10% saving per ton in shipment costs compared with a 250,000dwt ship, rather than the 20% saving assumed for the million tonner. In the end only a handful of half million deadweight ships were built, with several of them ending up as FPSOs’ or storage vessels. Which proved in time, the limit of risk the oil companies and their insurers were prepared to go to.
> 
> Meanwhile in the far east and elsewhere in Europe vast modern shipyards were being created from global sponsored reconstruction funds. These yards used production line techniques, the only one in the UK to compare was the building dock in Harland & Wolff’s yard which came on stream in 1968. In the previous year Verlome announced plans to build two docks and one slipway at Rosenberg capable of building ships of 900,000 dwt., while Japanese builders joined the stampede to provide new yards on green field sites, at the same time as offering heavily discounted prices for the ships. Charging less for the steel required for overseas contracts while Japanese domestic ship owners paid the going rate.
> A 250,000 dwt tanker would require 30,000 tons of steel to build. Meanwhile the economics in the UK for building large tankers were such that in 1969 a 200,000 dwt tanker would cost £25/deadweight ton, while a 100,000dwt ship would cost £33/deadweight ton, and that building one 200,000dwt ship would cost £300,000 less than building two 100,000 dwt ships.
> Not all tanker operational requirements were discussed for the million deadweight ship, some of the issues which would have needed resolving were :
> Tank coating integrity, inspection and maintenance when dealing with a highly corrosive cargoes.
> Drydocks, although some were in the planning stages.
> Welding higher tensile grade of steel (if used) to reduce the lightship, and consequently increase the deadweight on the same draft, would have to reviewed because of the hogging and sagging and stresses incurred could lead to weld fractures on such a vessel in cold waters. Due in part to the lack of experience of welding plate of up to 50mm thick
> IMCO might impose anti-pollution and revised safety requirements which could impact the cost of the project. Following the “Torrey Canyon” disaster in March 1967, not only were operators but the general public became acutely aware of the consequences of the transport of large volumes of oil. This led to IMCO imposing MARPOL (Marine Pollution) Protocols on the industry. While there had always been cases where some Captains had dumped their cleaned tank residue into the open sea , the problem has not registered with the general public until the accident. The thought of a ship carrying ten times the amount concentrated the minds. Once again while there had always been instances of tanker explosions while tank cleaning, the reasons why were not fully understood until the mid 1970s’ after a series of VLCC accidents in a matter of weeks. Created by a fine water spray system that in some cases, which could become electrically charged, thus causing an explosion. This induced further study leading to crude oil washing followed by the inert gas system. The month before the design of the 1million dwt tanker was announced by Swan Hunter, “British Crown” had blown up when loading 25,500 tons of crude oil at Umm Said with the loss of 19 lives, due to a spark from an electrical motor. The problems surrounding all these issues were yet to be addressed.
> The stopping distances of a 200,000dwt ship take 2.5 miles to make a crash stop, while to alter course 20 degrees would take one minute twelve seconds during which time the ship will travel one and a half ships lengths. Food for thought when manoeuvring a one million deadweight ship !
> Pipe couplings for cargo pipes of more than a metre in diameter would need to be developed using know how from the offshore industries.
> Areas in the engineering spaces such as shaft seals, stern glands would have to be up graded, and easy access created for maintenance etc.
> It was thought unlikely at the time that any oil terminal had the capacity to absorb one million tons in one cargo, or its storage and whether they had the depth of water to take such a vessel. One option put forward the Onassis Technical Group a few years later suggested the ambitious ”Delta” system , which involved a mother ship carrying four 250,000dwt “caissons”, in a piggy back fashion. On arrival at a pre-determined point offshore, the mother ship would be ballasted down, and the caissons would then be detached and towed away to exiting shore terminals. The mother ship would have all the propulsion, accommodation and navigation systems. Each caisson would have its own cargo pumping system and would be towed to a reception port while the mother ship remained off shore. As these caissons would have a draught of 33 metres another option proposed by the design team, would be to ballast the caisson so that it rolled over onto its side, thereby reducing its draught, so it could enter a port which was shallower. No details were revealed as to how the caissons would be attached to the mother ship which would have to been substantial to say the least.
> Another concern was the volatility and fickle nature of the geopolitics of OPEC and the oil supplying states and guarantees of safe passage.
> In October 1974 Swan Hunter’s Technical Director Dr. Fred Taylor said ”……that in certain sectors of the market for new ships there was an increasing tendency for severe random disturbances to occur which there was no control or forecast capability, such as the wars in the middle east, foreign government stimulation and OPEC production restrictions”. The price spike by OPEC in 1973 when they increased the price of a barrel of crude four fold led to large lay ups throwing the markets into turmoil. As an example “British Respect” a brand new 277,000dwt ship completed in September 1974, went into a long lay up on delivery from the Japanese shipyard. These factors made operators wary of committing large sums of money to projects, which could be high jacked by events. The crisis for shipbuilding worldwide was reached in 1975 by over ambitious expansionist polices by shipyards in the far east, leading to a total collapse of the tanker market. A few months later, the much vaunted Swan Maritime deal, which would have given work to the yards on the Tyne for a decade, building tankers, lay dead in the water, along with plans to create the world’s largest ship.


I wouldn't begin to know how viable all this was but what vision.
Today we can't even decide where to put a runway at a London airport!


----------



## Engine Serang

In 1970 Texaco built the ss Texaco Great Britain in Swan Hunters.
It was agreed by all who sailed on her that she was not one of the Tyne's greatest success's.
She was about 250,000 dwt, can you imagine sailing on a Swan Hunter ship four times bigger. Ask yourself if you would have four times the problems, I think you probably would. Not a happy proposition for the boiler suit brigade.


----------



## George Bis

Engine Serang said:


> In 1970 Texaco built the ss Texaco Great Britain in Swan Hunters.
> It was agreed by all who sailed on her that she was not one of the Tyne's greatest success's.
> She was about 250,000 dwt, can you imagine sailing on a Swan Hunter ship four times bigger. Ask yourself if you would have four times the problems, I think you probably would. Not a happy proposition for the boiler suit brigade.


In truth I don't think that the Tyne is the most suitable place in the Uk for constructing such a ship, let alone how desirable such a craft would be. 
I was admiring the vision, not the practicality
One of the things that has struck my as tankers grew in size is how the number of cargo tanks got fewer. The Naess Sovereign had 33 and as I seemed to spend time in each one I well know how large they were. The present trend to have less than half the number must produce some gigantic tanks. I suppose the Butterworth machine has been retired?


----------



## hibberd

George Bis said:


> In truth I don't think that the Tyne is the most suitable place in the Uk for constructing such a ship, let alone how desirable such a craft would be.
> I was admiring the vision, not the practicality
> One of the things that has struck my as tankers grew in size is how the number of cargo tanks got fewer. The Naess Sovereign had 33 and as I seemed to spend time in each one I well know how large they were. The present trend to have less than half the number must produce some gigantic tanks. I suppose the Butterworth machine has been retired?


I can rememebr tank diving on the Shell L boats and it was horrifying how big and deep they were, all you had was a very cheap steel ladder often quite pitted to go down and a deck cadet getting bored with a walkie talkie at the top trying to see you below. That was always an experience that made my heart pound a bit harder. I was always relieved to have gotten out safely.


----------



## stuartcooper35

Steve Sowrey said:


> I remember they officers were Japanese and the crew were Korean. Not a good mix as I can recall at least two "set too's" on deck whilst we were there, between the two cultures. Highly entertaining , hands and feet flying in all directions!











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

